# PPD Performance Tabelle // closed 21.02.21 + alternative



## Holdie (8. Oktober 2016)

Bitte beachten, dass ich meine Tabelle nicht mehr weiter pflegen werde, da es aktuell eine sehr gute und einfache Alternative gibt.

Schaut euch das mal hier an https://folding.lar.systems/gpu_ppd/overall_ranks

Es ist sehr simpel und informativ und die Daten werden automatisch, sofern die Chrome erweiterung installiert wird, automatisch übertragen.







Hallo an alle

ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, die bereits bekannte Tabelle von Overclock.net umzubauen und so herzustellen, dass relativ einfach Daten hinzugefügt werden können.

Die Daten können hierüber zur Verfügung gestellt werden. *Formular*
Ich werde die Daten später in die *Haupttabelle* einpflegen.

Ihr habt somit auch die Möglichkeit die Daten welche mit HFM.Net gespeichert werden, direkt in das Formular zu kopieren.
Foldinghomealone hat hierzu eine Konvertierungstabelle erstellt. Vielen Dank dafür

Beschreibung zur Konvertierungstabelle


> Einfach mit HFM 0.9.8 Revision 615 die Work Unit History exportieren, in ein Tabellenprogramm importieren, und dann mit Copy & Paste in die "HFM to Holdie"-Tabelle im Arbeitsblatt "Import" ab Spalte G in den hellblauen Bereich einfügen.
> In den Spalten A-F (lila Bereich) noch die GPU- und OS-Daten einfügen und fertig.
> (die selbst einzutragenden Werte sind vorne, damit man sie nicht vergisst, einzutragen)



Ich hoffe wir nutzen die Tabelle sehr ausgiebig und die Fragen bzgl. der PPD´s gehören dem Ende an 

Hier ein HowTo für HFM.Net
Download HFM.Net 0.9.8

Folding Performance PCGH Team 70335


Zusammenfassung wie IHR Daten für die Performance Tabelle zur Verfügung stellen könnt:

1. die Daten per CSV aus HFM.Net in die
2. *Konvertierungstabelle *(HowTo findet Ihr im ersten Reiter der Tabelle) einfügen und umwandeln
3. Daten in das *Formular* eintragen
4. ICH werde die Daten anschließend in die *Haupttabelle* übernehmen.

Feedback, Verbesserungsvorschläge und Konstruktive Kritik sind ausdrücklich erwünscht


----------



## Cartesius (8. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

mal ne ganz dumme Frage;
sollen wir unter PPD den "Credit" eintragen, welchen wir für die WU bekommen haben, oder die für diese WU berechnete estimated PPD?

Gruß und tolle Aktion


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Oktober 2016)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne ganz dumme Frage;
> sollen wir unter PPD den "Credit" eintragen, welchen wir für die WU bekommen haben, oder die für diese WU berechnete estimated PPD?
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (8. Oktober 2016)

@Cartesius 

Prüfe bitte nochmal deine Daten, du stehst mit unterschiedlichen Coretakt in der Liste. Ich denke die 560 hatte keinen so hohen Takt


----------



## Cartesius (8. Oktober 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> @Cartesius
> 
> Prüfe bitte nochmal deine Daten, du stehst mit unterschiedlichen Coretakt in der Liste. Ich denke die 560 hatte keinen so hohen Takt



Richtig, der Core und Memeory Takt müssen bei 3 von 4 Datensätzen halbiert werden. 

1620/4008 --> 810/2004 (stock)
1840/4104 --> 920/2052
1862/4104 --> 931/2052
934/2052 --> der Wert ist korrekt, ich habe ihn ja auch in das von Holdie erstellte Formular eingetragen 

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum meine Eingaben verdoppelt wurden, ich habe sie in das Formular von overlockers.net (angeregt, durch deinen Post in der Rumpelkammer Link) eingetragen und dann geschah das Hexenwerk


----------



## Holdie (8. Oktober 2016)

mmh keine Ahnung, ich werde es gleich abändern, dann sollte es passen 

Es ist wohl ein genereller Fehler bei den Daten von overclock.net. Sämtliche ältere GTX haben den doppelten Takt.
Na da hab ich ja jetzt was zutun


----------



## JayTea (9. Oktober 2016)

Super Sache Holdie! 
Bis zur nächsten Faltwoche im Februar sollten wir dann genügend Infos zusammengetragen haben und können bei den aufkommenden Fragen gut auf die Daten verweisen; nice! 

War grade erstaunt das mein erster Eintrag im "Formular" gar nicht mehr drin stand als ich jetzt die nächste WU eintragen wollte und dann hatte ich gemerkt, dass du so fix warst und sie schon in die Haupttabelle übernommen hattest! 

Kritik:
Man sollte noch deutlich vermerken, dass es erst Sinn macht die Daten einzutragen, wenn du WU bereits zu mindestens 10% berechnet wurde.
Außerdem ist es noch ein Unterschied, ob man zuvor ein YouTube-Video abgespielt hat oder der Rechner eine halbe Stunde unberührt war. Letzteres kann man natürlich auch vernachlässigen wenn man sagt, die Daten dienen nur einer ungefähren Vorstellung.


----------



## Holdie (9. Oktober 2016)

Ja ich schaue das regelmäßig rein 

Ich habe deine Anmerkungen berücksichtigt und einen entsprechenden Hinweis in das Formular geschrieben.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Oktober 2016)

Da ich leider keine Ahnung habe wie ich die eingegeben Daten abspeichern kann, habe ich mal schnell 2 Screens gemacht ...
Du kannst es ja gerne in die Tabelle mit eintragen wenn du magst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (10. Oktober 2016)

habs eingetragen 

Rechts über dem Fortschrittsbalken stehen die Werte Project, Run, Clone, Gen als Abkürzung "PRCG".


----------



## JayTea (10. Oktober 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Da ich leider keine Ahnung habe wie ich die eingegeben Daten abspeichern kann, habe ich mal schnell 2 Screens gemacht ...



Deine Eingaben werden sofort, instant ohne weiteres Zutun gespeichert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (10. Oktober 2016)

@JayTea schöner Gruß habs mal stehen gelassen.
War doch von dir oder?


----------



## JayTea (10. Oktober 2016)

Jau!


----------



## sonntagskind (12. Oktober 2016)

Sehr sehr coole Liste! Ich werde da jetzt auch mal fleißig Daten eintragen!
Je mehr Daten es werden, desto besser!

Etwas Problematisch ist allerdings, dass selbst innerhalb einer WU die PPD-Angaben stark schwanken. Aber wie gesagt, je mehr Daten zusammenkommen, desto mehr egalisiert sich das ja 
Und um zu sehen, was ein Chip-Modell so zusammenrechnet ist die Liste nahezu perfekt!


----------



## Holdie (12. Oktober 2016)

Vielen dank für die Blumen


----------



## sonntagskind (13. Oktober 2016)

Was mir gerade auffällt:

Ich betreibe meine Grafikkarte meist ziemlich stark übertaktet. Das fließt ja in die Wertung mit ein, was auch vollkommen okay und sogar gut ist! Da man ja so auch schön sehen kann, wie weit man den entsprechenden Chip wahrscheinlich übertakten kann.
Für die Statistik ist das allerdings etwas ungünstig, da man die Angaben so schlecht vergleichen kann.

Wäre es viel Aufwand ein eigenes Diagramm zu erstellen, bei dem man den Normtakt des Chips einberechnet?

Sprich "Durchschnitt PPD geteilt durch Durchschnitt GPU-Takt multipliziert mit Standardtakt" ?
Ich sehe ansonsten jetzt schon all die Fragen kommen ala "In der Liste steht, die GTX 10X0 schafft XY Points per Day, meine schafft nur viel weniger. Was stimmt denn da nicht?"


----------



## Holdie (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde am Wochenende mal schauen ob ich das eingepflegt bekomme.
Dann benötige ich bloss von allen gelisteten GPUs den Standard Takt.


----------



## Cartesius (14. Oktober 2016)

@ Holdie:

Toll, dass du den Vorschlag von sonntagskind umsetzen willst! 
Vielleicht böte es sich dann ja an, im FORMULAR gleich den Standardtakt abzufragen?

GTX 560 @stock: 810/2004 [MHz]


----------



## sonntagskind (14. Oktober 2016)

Sooo, hier mal ein paar Grafikkarten und deren Standardchiptakt und Standardboost-Takt von der Nividia-HP. Ich denke zur Berechnung im DIagramm ist wohl der Boosttakt interessant, da eigtl ale Karten diesen halten können sollten (schöne Satzkonstruktion  )

Grafikchip -- Standardtakt/BoostTakt -- CUDA-Cores

GTX960 -- 1127/1178 MHz -- 1024
GTX970 -- 1050/1178 MHz -- 1664
GTX980 -- 1126/1216 MHz -- 2048
GTX980Ti -- 1002/1075 MHz -- 2816
TitanX -- 1002/1075 MHz -- 3072
GTX1060 6GB --  1506/1708 MHz -- 1280
GTX1070 -- 1506/1683 MHz -- 1920
GTX1080 -- 1607/1733 MHz -- 2560
TitanXP -- 1417/1531 MHz -- 3584


----------



## JayTea (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich gebe _sonntagskind_ auf jeden Fall recht, dass die PPD durch das Übertakten ein Stück nach oben abweichen und sich daher die Frage


sonntagskind schrieb:


> "In der Liste steht, die GTX 10X0 schafft XY Points per Day, meine schafft nur viel weniger. Was stimmt denn da nicht?"


aufdrängt.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es doch kaum  (ich müsste explizit danach suchen!) Grafikkarten zu kaufen, die mit dem stock-nvidia-Takt unterwegs sind? IdR sind die custom-Karten doch schon alle ein paar MHz übertaktet; die OC-Versionen natürlich erstrecht! Von daher bin ich mir unsicher, ob die von _sonntagskind_ vorgeschlagenen Werte brauchbar/realistisch sind. Bei "uns" weichen die PPD nach oben ab, weil wir selbst stark übertaktete Karten haben und legt man die Nvidia-Taktraten zu Grunde, würden die PPDs nach unten abweichen, weil die mit einem niedrigerem Takt laufen als die allermeisten Karten die gekauft werden.
Ein Hinweis darauf, dass die PPDs wegen des OCs abweichen, würde mir schon genügen!


----------



## sonntagskind (14. Oktober 2016)

Jupp, JayTea,

du hast schon recht. Nur sind die Daten ja eh vorhanden, und es müsste nur einmal gemacht/eingepflegt werden. Danach ja nie wieder.
Das lässt nämlich dann auch bessere Berechnungen mit der TDP und der Vergleichbarkeit zur Effizienz zwischen den Chips zu.
Und du sagst ja selbst, jeder hier hat irgendeine OC-Karte mit jeweils anderem und sogar selbst angepasstem Takt. Da wäre es ja sinnvoll, dass auf einen Nenner zu bringen. Und da bleibt eben nur die "Founders Edition" aka. Nvidia-Spezifikation.

Is ja auch nur sone Idee, ich bin ja schon froh, dass es die Liste überhaupt gibt! 

Und Einsteiger freuen sich ja, wenn ihre Karte mehr bringt als in der Liste steht.
In Foren sind ja öfter Leute zu finden, die sich beschweren/ ein Problem haben, als zufriedene Menschen. Ist ja leider so.


----------



## voodoman (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich schließe mich JayTea an. Je nach Hersteller und Karte sind die Standard- und Boostwerte viel zu unterschiedlich, so das man sie nicht auf einen Nenner bringen kann.

Beispiel Gigybyte (ohne die Mini ITX Modelle - sonst müsste ich noch zwei hinzufügen)  
GeForce® GTX 1060 D5 6G: Boost: 1746MHz/ Base: 1531MHz in OC Mode
GeForce® GTX 1060 Xtreme Gaming 6G: Boost: 1873 MHz / Base: 1645 MHz in OC mode
GeForce® GTX 1060 WINDFORCE 6G: Boost: 1746MHz/ Base: 1531MHz in OC Mode

Ich habe die letztgenannte im Einsatz und sie läuft >2000MHz.

Die Tabelle zeigt doch einen Durchschnittswert je Graka-Chip an und dieser reicht m. E. völlig aus. Wir sollten uns nicht mehr Arbeit machen als nötig.


----------



## JayTea (14. Oktober 2016)

Sieht man sich allein das Diagramm "Durchschnitts PPD per GPU" an, läuft man natürlich Gefahr, dass man von den PPDs im Vergleich zu seiner Grafikkarte "überrascht" ist, weil es dort nirgends ein Bezug zur Taktrate gibt.
In meinem Fall mit einer GTX 960 würde also jemand mit einer "einfachen" non-OC-Karte bei Luftkühlung  sich schon wundern, warum der (momentan mehr oder weniger von mir allein erzeugte ) ausgewiesene PPD-Wert bei  >200K liegt und sein eigener bei lediglich 150k. Da gilt auch wieder: je mehr mitmachen, desto besser!

Sehen wir einfach mal was _Holdie_ daraus macht bzw. bereit ist daraus zu machen. Ich kann nicht einschätzen wie arbeitsintensiv das ist.

*Nachtrag:*
Ich sehe grade noch, dass wenn man in der Haupttabelle auf den den  Reiter "Gesamt" wechselt, man zumindest den durchschnittlichen Takt  sieht. Der bezieht sich dann auf alle zu dieser GPU eingetragenen  Ergebnisse und die Durchschnitts PPD beziehen sich natürlich ebenso  darauf. Genügt das nicht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (14. Oktober 2016)

mmmh was machen wir denn nun??

Also arbeit macht das einpflegen schon, da ich die komplette Tabelle etwas abändern muss und auch die Formeln angepasst werden müssen.
Aber wenn es Sinn macht, mach ich es gern

Macht es Sinn??


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Oktober 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> *Nachtrag:*
> Ich sehe grade noch, dass wenn man in der Haupttabelle auf den den  Reiter "Gesamt" wechselt, man zumindest den durchschnittlichen Takt  sieht. Der bezieht sich dann auf alle zu dieser GPU eingetragenen  Ergebnisse und die Durchschnitts PPD beziehen sich natürlich ebenso  darauf. Genügt das nicht?!


Ich würde sagen das reicht!
Deine Arbeit ist auch so schon groß genug.


----------



## JayTea (14. Oktober 2016)

Das finde ich auch. 
Es genügt wenn wir den Interessenten die Daten zur Verfügung stellen und diese anschaulich präsentieren. Und das muss nicht zwangsläufig auf dem goldenen Tablett sein sondern es genügt auch ein silbernes. 
Ein wenig weitergehendes Interesse, als nur einen Link zu öffnen und einen hübschen Graphen mit allen gewünschen Informationen auf einen Blick zu bekommen, das sollte man bei ernsthaften Absichten erwarten können.

*Nachtrag:
*1)@Holdie: ich habe noch was in die Tabelle reingeschrieben was du noch mit unten drunter anpinnen könntest.

2) Tragen wir bei Memeorytakt schon den effektiven Takt ein, oder?


----------



## Holdie (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich pflege es später mit ein

Ja genau den effektiven Takt angeben, beispiele gibt es ja genug


----------



## JayTea (14. Oktober 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Ich pflege es später mit ein Sehr gut , habe es gesehen, danke!
> 
> Ja genau den effektiven Takt angeben, beispiele gibt es ja genug Davon war ich auch ausgegangen aber _Loebstraus _hat bei seiner FuryX da nur 500MHz eingetackert?!



Die Liste scheint im Gesamten Fahrt aufzunehmen; *NICE*!


----------



## Holdie (17. Oktober 2016)

Ja wir haben mittlerweile über 200 Ergebnisse hinzugefügt
Weiter so.


----------



## Holdie (19. Oktober 2016)

Kurze Info, ich habe von A.Meier-PS3 gestern eine kleine Liste mit Falt-Ergebnissen vom HFM.net bekommen.
Sind nur etwa 1350
Soviel hat die Tabelle bis jetzt im gesamten nicht. Ich glaube da brauche ich etwas länger um die Daten einzupflegen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2016)

Brauchst du noch mehr? 

Ich hab noch die vorgängige Work-Histery vom HFM noch da (24.12.2014 - 15.1.2016) > wären bloss 1'733 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (19. Oktober 2016)

Haha  Geht voll ab!! Holdie ist bis zum Jahresende beschäftigt! %)
Ich glaube aber ganz so alte Daten brauchen wir nicht, oder? Die WUs unterliegen ja auch immer einer gewissen Aktualität. Drum habe ich schon überlegt, ob es nicht sinnvoll ist, alle X Monate eine neue Liste/Statistik zu erstellen!?


----------



## Holdie (19. Oktober 2016)

Las mich erstmal die eine Fertig machen
... dann kommt die andere dran


----------



## Holdie (19. Oktober 2016)

@JayTea
Ganz so lang ist es dauert es zum Glück nicht

Aber nachdem die Daten eingepflegt sind kann man ja ganz gut erkennen ob bestimmte Projekte noch laufen oder bereits abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## Holdie (22. Oktober 2016)

So A.Meier-PS3 seine Daten sind online.

Alex würdest du diese bitte nochmal im Detail prüfen ob alles stimmt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2016)

Schaut doch gut aus. 

Hab beim drüberfliegen nur einen kleinen Fehler endeckt:
P11709 > gibt es nicht.


----------



## Holdie (23. Oktober 2016)

Was meinste genau??

Das Projekt gibt es und deine Daten zu dem Projekt sind auch vorhanden.
Ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2016)

Komische Sache:
Im HFM wird mir das Projekt unter Work Histery nicht angzeigt > wenn ich den Datensatz exportiere und mit Exel öffne schon. 

Nachtrag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Projekt P11709 müsste eigentlich auf Position 948 sein, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Holdie (23. Oktober 2016)

Gehe mal auf die Seite 2 und setze den Filter neu oder erweitere die "Page Size", dann sollte es klappen


----------



## Holdie (26. Oktober 2016)

Kleines Update

.. ich habe die Tabelle um die Werte PPD/Watt per GPU ergänzt und auch ein entsprechendes Diagramm eingefügt.


----------



## JayTea (26. Oktober 2016)

Very nice!

Das Anheben/Absenken des PowerTargets wird dabei vernachlässigt. Ist das schlecht oder egal?
Bzw. es gibt ja Karten mit gleicher Bezeichnung aber ganz unterschiedlichem PT... 
EVGA hat 980Tis mit PowerTargets von 250W über 275W bis 300W im Angebot.


----------



## Holdie (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke das kann vernachlässigt werden, da die Varianten hier einfach zu unterschiedlich bzw vielfältig sind.
Deswegen habe ich mich auch auf das Referenz Design bezogen und denke wir haben hier einen gesunden Mittelwert, Oder?

Man muss auch bedenken, dass jede WU die GPU mal mehr mal weniger bezogen auf das Powertarget auslastet.
Ich denke aber, dass wir mit diesen werten gut erkennen können, welche GPU mehr oder weniger leistet pro Watt.


----------



## JayTea (28. Oktober 2016)

Habe gestern unfreiwillig getestet wie groß der Unterschied bei meiner GTX 960 zwischen 1430MHz und 1550MHz ist. Bei dieser einen WU waren es 204K --> 222K [Delta=18k]
Aber das stimmt schon was du sagst...man kann nicht alle Möglichkeiten berücksichtigen!


----------



## Cartesius (28. Oktober 2016)

Also 18k sind schon nicht ohne (in deinem Fall ein bissl unter 10%), allerdings habe ich z.T. noch viel krassere Schwankungen, welche nur von der WU abhängen.
Aktuelles Beispiel (nur 0x21 WU):     


13500 (3, 951, 15)  -  110 493
9197 (0, 90, 44)        -  107997
11401 (93, 29, 6)     -  ca. 130 000
Das sind mal schlappe 17%!!!

GPU: HD7970 @ stock

Somit finde ich es nicht weiter "schlimm", dass in die Tabelle meist Ergebnisse übertakteter Grafikkarten eingetragen werden. Es geht ja schließlich darum, eine Orientierung zu geben/bekommen.


----------



## JayTea (28. Oktober 2016)

Das die verschiedenen WUs sich stark unterscheiden was due Punkte angeht, dasss ist auf jeden Fall klar!
Die schlechteste die ich bisher bekommen hatte lag bei 95k und die beste bei 255k!! 

Was ich im obigen Post verglichen hatte war ein und die selbe WU mit unterschiedlichemTakt.

Oha! Neue Statistik made by Holdie!! 

Bei mir ist die Legende noch etwas durcheinandergewürfelt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartesius (31. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

ich habe da noch mal eine Frage:
Ist es richtig, dass wir den effektiven Speichertakt unserer Grafikkarte in die Tabelle eintragen sollen?

Was genau ist der effektive Speichertakt? Soweit ich weiß, ist es nicht der vom MSI Afterburner ausgelesene Wert.
Recherchen haben ergeben, dass bei einer HD7970 der "Afterburner"-Takt (1375 MHz) vervierfacht werden muss und somit 5500 MHz der effektive Speichertakt ist.
Frage 2: 
Muss ich also bei allen AMD und NVidea GPUs den "Afterburner"-Speichertakt vervierfachen? Das würde ja bei meiner GTX 760 ca. 12000 MHz machen! 

Bitte sagt mir, wie man den "effektiven" Takt errechnet und wenn möglich auch warum.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Holdie (31. Oktober 2016)

Ganz ehrlich, für mich war der effektive Speichertakt, der der im Afterburner angezeigt wird. Nimm den dann bitte auch, sonst werden die bereits erfassten Werte verfälscht.
Danke


----------



## brooker (1. November 2016)

... ich find diese Tabelle Klasse!   ... stelle mir die Frage, ob wir daraus Informationen zur Leistungsfähigkeit der einzelnen Treiber ableiten können. Hab Ihr Eure Core und Ram-Werte gefixt? Wenn ja, dann wäre eine Ableitung möglich. Meine erstes Packet ist gerade in Arbeit. Es wird ein SweetPoint-LOG werden. Soll ich das irgendwie kennzeichnen? Denn ich vermutet, dass die bisherigen Werte im Stock oder max stable OC-Bereich erzielt wurden.


----------



## Holdie (1. November 2016)

Ja das ist sicherlich möglich, mal schauen wie ich das umsetzen kann. Ideen dazu wie das aussehen kann??


----------



## brooker (1. November 2016)

Filtern nach GPU, das fixen, dann nach WU, das fixen, dann nach Takt ... wenn ich mich nicht vertue


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. November 2016)

die "GTX Titan X - P" ist doch bestimmt die "Titan X" ohne GTX, oder?. Sollte der Eintrag der GPU  dann evtl. nicht umbenannt werden?


----------



## Holdie (1. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Filtern nach GPU, das fixen, dann nach WU, das fixen, dann nach Takt ... wenn ich mich nicht vertue



J a könnte funktionieren, ich schaue mir das heute Abend mal an.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> die "GTX Titan X - P" ist doch bestimmt die "Titan X" ohne GTX, oder?. Sollte der Eintrag der GPU  dann evtl. nicht umbenannt werden?



Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Ich werde das heute Abend korrigieren. Danke


----------



## Holdie (1. November 2016)

@foldinghomealone  TitanX-P Bezeichnung gefixt.

@brooker schau mal in die Tabelle, ich habe dir das nach deinen Vorgaben sortiert. Passt das so??


----------



## harley765 (1. November 2016)

hm.. Wenn ich die Tabellen so studiere.
Die GXT 1070 schneidet am zweitbesten ab im Verhältnis PPD/Watt
bin ich jetzt ein Öko?


----------



## Holdie (1. November 2016)

nur ein bisschen


----------



## Holdie (3. November 2016)

So ich hab die Tabelle erweitert.

Es ist nun möglich, die GPU nach Watt und Preis zu vergleichen. 
Zu dem wird das PPD/Watt und PPD/Preis Verhältnis in einem Score zusammengefasst. So das hier die derzeit am besten fürs folden geeignete GPU ermittelt werden kann.
Die Preise werden zu dem automatisch aktualisiert.

Feedback und konstruktive Kritik wie immer erwünscht.


----------



## JayTea (4. November 2016)

Was verbirgt sich hinter "Individual Sort. Brooker"? 

Hattest du meine Kritik an dem untersten Diagramm gesehen? ==> Thread vom 28.10.2016


----------



## Holdie (4. November 2016)

Dahinter versteckt sich eine individuelle Sortierung für brooker nach Project-GPU und Takt in aufsteigender Reihenfolge.

Oha das habe ich übersehen. Ich schaue es mir gleich an.


----------



## Holdie (4. November 2016)

@jaytea also unter Chrome siehts bei mir Normal aus. Aber ich werde heute Abend mal schauen ob ich die Legende anders anordnen kann.

Danke fürs Feedback


----------



## Cartesius (4. November 2016)

@ *Holdie*:

Also bei mir schaut die Legende auch normal aus (FF & Opera - Win 7).
Ich finde die neuen Diagramme übrigens super!!!
Die Übersichtlichkeit und Vergleichbarkeit der GPUs profitiert davon enorm, was aber auch Not tut, denn wir versorgen die Tabelle (oder dich ) ja auch kontinuierlich mit Daten.


----------



## Holdie (4. November 2016)

Danke 

Aber ohne euch Datenspender, wäre die Tabelle natürlich  nutzlos.
Also dafür auch ein Danke an euch.


----------



## JayTea (5. November 2016)

Leider siehts bei mir weiterhin wie folgt aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firefox 49.0.2. Erst dachte ich, es läge wohlmöglich am Zoom aber ist keiner eingestellt!


----------



## Holdie (6. November 2016)

Probier mal, ich habe die Legende etwas angepasst.


----------



## JayTea (6. November 2016)

Leider noch nicht ganz.
Jetzt befindet sich die Beschriftung zudem im Graphen. Ich glaube das war vorher nicht aber das finde ich an den Stelle auch nicht schlimm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (6. November 2016)

Ja jetzt konnte ich es auch nachstellen,
also  die Legende in dem oberen Diagramm konnte ich anpassen, diese sollte nun funktionieren.
Im unteren Diagramm funktioniert das leider nicht, da noch Werte auf der Rechten Seite angegeben sind.
Hier bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung. 

Die Diagramme sehen immer leicht anders aus, wenn sie fürs Web veröffentlicht werden als im Original.
Beispiel im oberen Diagramm stehen die Werte im Balken und im Original stehen diese oben drüber und sind lesbar. Die Werte habe ich nun deswegen auch entfernt.


----------



## Cartesius (6. November 2016)

@Holdie:

Die neue Legende im "*PPD/Watt und Preis/Leistung per GPU*"-Diagramm ist eine elegante Lösung (Umgehung) des Darstellungsproblems. 

Bei dem Diagramm "*Folding Team 70335 // Active User // AVG PPD per User*" kommt es leider unter Linux Mint 17.3 (Opera, Chrome, FF) zu sporadischen Darstellungsfehlern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Interssanterweise wird das Diagramm nach dem 3. Mal neu laden korrekt dargestellt, beim 4. Mal aber nicht mehr, ich verstehe dieses Hexenwerk nicht... 
Unter Windows (7 & 10) funktioniert die Darstellung (FF, Chrome, Opera) außer man nutzt den Edge-Browser.

Aber das ist nur eine Kleinigkeit, ich finde die Diagramme, die Tabelle und deinen Einsatz top! 

Vielen Dank dafür!!!


----------



## Holdie (6. November 2016)

Danke mache ich doch gern.

Genau das selbe konnte ich auch beobachten, 3 mal neu laden und die Skalierung funktioniert, beim 4ten mal wieder nicht. 
Ich habe das Problem jetzt im Google forum gepostet und hoffe, hier weiss einer Rat. 

Ich habe auch noch gemerkt, dass die Werte manchmal im Balken oder und mal wieder darüber angezeigt werden. Eingestellt war, dass die Werte oberhalb des Balken angezeigt werden sollen. 

Aber das mit der Legende nervt mich gerade richtig, hab allein heute schon wieder 2 Stunden nur nachdem Problem gegoogelt und nicht mal annähernd nen Lösungsansatz gefunden.


----------



## Cartesius (6. November 2016)

Das ist frustrierend.
Aber genau das was du beschrieben hast, habe ich auch beobachtet. 

Heute morgen lies sich beobachten, dass wenn die Werte über dem Balken standen, die Darstellung der Legende gestimmt hat. Das finde ich auch ansprechender, aber so wie es aktuell ist passt's ja ooch.

Schön, dass du den Wunsch/Anspruch hast auch all diese kleineren Probleme zu fixen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. November 2016)

Ich wollte jetzt mal doch blöd nachfragen. Sind die PPD-Werte in der Tabelle Gesamt 'nur' gemittelt oder mit TPF gewichtet?


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. November 2016)

Was ist denn der prinzipielle Unterschied zwischen PPD/Price und Preis/Leistung? bzw. wie berechnet sich letzteres?


----------



## Holdie (6. November 2016)

Ja da bin ich etwas eitel

Aber jetzt erstmal schauen ob wir das gefixt bekommen.


----------



## Holdie (6. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt mal doch blöd nachfragen. Sind die PPD-Werte in der Tabelle Gesamt 'nur' gemittelt oder mit TPF gewichtet?



Ja genau, die sind gemittelt.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Was ist denn der prinzipielle Unterschied zwischen PPD/Price und Preis/Leistung? bzw. wie berechnet sich letzteres?



PPD/Price ist Points pro Euro und Preis/Leistung errechnet sich aus PPD/Watt + PPD/Preis und ist ein Score. Damit kann man sehen welche GPU ihr Geld in Bezug aufs folden wert ist.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. November 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Ja genau, die sind gemittelt.


Das ist problematisch, da es nur die Durschnitte berechnet, aber nicht einbezieht, welchen Anteil das einzelne Sample im Gesamtdurchschnitt hat.
Nehmen wir an, WU1 dauert 1h und bringt prinzipiell 500.000PPD und WU2 dauert 4h und bringt 650.000PPD.
Jetzt kommt bei deiner Rechnung (500+650)/2 = 575 raus.
Aber: WU1 bringt nur 500*1/24 = 20.833 Points und WU2 bringt 650*4/24 = 108.333 Points. Deshalb ist der gewichtete Durchschnitt eben (500*1+650*4)/5 = 620 und nicht 575

Deshalb müsstest du die TPF's miteinbeziehen: 
u=summe(PPD*TPF) / summe(TPF's)

Ob das groß was am Ergebnis ändert kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Holdie schrieb:


> PPD/Price ist Points pro Euro und Preis/Leistung errechnet sich aus PPD/Watt + PPD/Preis und ist ein Score. Damit kann man sehen welche GPU ihr Geld in Bezug aufs folden wert ist.


Mathematisch ist PPD/Watt + PPD/Preis = PPD/(Watt + Preis)  --> also PPD / (Äpfel + Birnen)

Man kann Preis=Kosten nicht in Watt umwandeln, aber man könnte Watt in Kosten umwandeln indem man eine durchschnittliche Faltdauer annimmt.
z.B. 3Jahre Faltdauer bei 12h falten/Tag bei 25ct/kWh
Dann hätte man einen richtigen Score aus PPD / (Kosten  für 3 Jahre Nutzung bei 12h falten/Tag + Anschaffungspreis)

Dann wären die Werte sinnvoll und untereinander vergleichbar.


----------



## Holdie (7. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Das ist problematisch, da es nur die Durschnitte berechnet, aber nicht einbezieht, welchen Anteil das einzelne Sample im Gesamtdurchschnitt hat.
> Nehmen wir an, WU1 dauert 1h und bringt prinzipiell 500.000PPD und WU2 dauert 4h und bringt 650.000PPD.
> Jetzt kommt bei deiner Rechnung (500+650)/2 = 575 raus.
> Aber: WU1 bringt nur 500*1/24 = 20.833 Points und WU2 bringt 650*4/24 = 108.333 Points. Deshalb ist der gewichtete Durchschnitt eben (500*1+650*4)/5 = 620 und nicht 575
> ...



Hallo foldinghomealone, ich merke du hast dir hier Gedanken gemacht und möchte dir hier auch voll und ganz zustimmen, aber leider gibt es ein paar viele Faktoren die wir nicht wissen bzw. sehr variabel sind. Zu erst wäre da die WU selbst, diese wird nicht kontinuierlich mit ein und derselben TPF abgearbeitet, diese schwankt über die ganze Zeit. Dann kommt dazu, dass wir nicht wissen wann die übermittelten Werte abgelesen wurden. Dann kommt noch der User selbst hinzu der durch Nebenanwendungen den Arbeitsprozess  stark beeinflussen kann.
An dieser Stelle habe ich mir dann gesagt, dass es schlichtweg nicht möglich ist, diese ganzen unbekannten Faktoren zu berücksichtigen und die Tabelle natürlich nur dann Sinn macht, wenn ausreichend Ergebnisse zur Verfügung gestellt werden. 




foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Mathematisch ist PPD/Watt + PPD/Preis = PPD/(Watt + Preis)  --> also PPD / (Äpfel + Birnen)
> 
> Man kann Preis=Kosten nicht in Watt umwandeln, aber man könnte Watt in Kosten umwandeln indem man eine durchschnittliche Faltdauer annimmt.
> z.B. 3Jahre Faltdauer bei 12h falten/Tag bei 25ct/kWh
> ...



auch das ist richtig, aber hier muss ich anmerken, dass ich für die PPD/Watt(PPD= durschnitt PPD und Watt=Powerlimit des Referenzdesigns)zum einen Durchschnittswert mit einer maximalen Leistungsaufnahme vergleiche. Dieser Wert ist natürlich nur ein Kompromiss, da die Leistungsaufnahme von WU zu WU wieder zu unterschiedlich ist. Der Wert stellt somit natürlich nur eine grobe Richtung dar. Das selbe gilt, dann natürlich auch für die PPD/Preis(Preis= aktueller Tagespreis der GPU).

Bitte bedenke auch, dass die Werte bzw. der Score somit nur als Hilfestellung angedacht sind, um GPU´s untereinander zu vergleichen und das in Verbindung mit dem aktuellen Anschaffungspreis. Die Stromkosten hatte ich jetzt bis dato noch nicht auf dem Zettel, kann ich aber gerne mit aufnehmen wenn das gewünscht wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2016)

Stromkosten würde ich nur in Verbindung mit dem Strompreis angeben mit dem gerechnet wurde > zu unterschiedlich sind unsere Strompreise im Team.


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. November 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Zu erst wäre da die WU selbst, diese wird nicht kontinuierlich mit ein und derselben TPF abgearbeitet


Und da die TPF schwankt, schwankt auch die PPD.
Deshalb halte ich die Empfehlung, erst nach 10% Abarbeitung einzutragen, eigentlich für fragwürdig. Müsste eher in Richtung 90% gehen. Dann den estimated credit und TPF eintragen und daraus die PPD berechnen lassen.
Das wäre genauer.

Aber als Anhaltspunkt taugt die Tabelle auf jeden Fall. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Holdie (7. November 2016)

Ich werde das mal mit einigen Werten durchrechnen und dann schauen wir uns das gemeinsam nochmal an ob es sinn macht oder nicht. 
Ich überlege jetzt erstmal wie die Formel aussehen muss für Google Sheet. Oder hast du dazu schon eine Idee??


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. November 2016)

Für die Berechnung der PPD: (estimated Credit * 24) / (TPF[min]/60 * 100)
Für die Berechnung der gewichteteten PPD: das Produkt der PPD mit TPF aller Samples addieren und mit der Summe aller TPFs aller Samples dividieren.

Aber du hast ja schon geschrieben, ob es der Aufwand wert ist. Wenn die Sample Size groß genug ist, wird man wahrscheinlich keinen großen Unterschied feststellen. 
Bei kleinen Sample Sizes haben Ausreisser nach oben oder unten bedeutend mehr Einfluss.

Oder hab ich jetzt falsch verstanden, was du meinst?


----------



## Holdie (7. November 2016)

Wir haben leider ein Problem und zwar haben wir keine estimated credit angaben.
Somit bleibt nur die 2te Berechnung von dir und die habe ich mit 10 Werten gerechnet und dabei eine Differenz von 3000PPD errechnet. Ist das jetzt viel oder besagt relevant?
Aber bei 28 Werte anhand der GTX 1060 beträgt die Differenz schon 23.000PPD. 

Ist das jetzt viel oder besser gesagt relevant?


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. November 2016)

Da meine 1070 verschiedene WUs von 500.000 bis 750.000  PPDs berechnet und im Mittel ca. 650.000 rauskommen würde ich sagen es passt schon als Anhaltspunkt.
Wenn du die genaueste verfügbare Tabelle erstellen willst, wirst nicht drum rumkommen die Auswertung zu verändern.

+-5% Abweichung wird man aber eh nicht verhindern können und ist im Endeffekt auch nicht so schlecht. Bei den richtigen Gaming- Massenkarten sehe ich auf Dauer keine Probleme weil die Sample Size genügend groß ist bzw. werden wird. Die 1060 hat jetzt unter 30 aber ich gehe davon aus, dass sich das in einem Monat anders darstellt.  
Bei genügend großen Sample Sizes spielen Ausreisser keine so große Rolle mehr.

Schwieriger wirds bei 'Exoten' wie Titan X oder auch 1080. Dort sind die Werte eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. November 2016)

Ich habe jetzt eine Woche 24/7 mit meiner 1070 durchgefaltet. Dabei erreicht sie folgende Durchschnittswerte: 675.000PPD bzw. 3.400PPD/W (Gesamtsystem).


----------



## brooker (14. November 2016)

... denn mal her mit den Werten für die Tabelle


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... denn mal her mit den Werten für die Tabelle


Woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen. Bin ja nicht 24/7 daneben gesessen und hab mitnotiert... 

Ich hab meine Points abgelesen, 7 Tage 24/7 falten lassen, danach die WU gefinisht, die Points wieder abgelesen, Differenz gebildet, Durchschnittswert ermittelt und Stromverbrauch am Messgerät abgelesen.
Wurden die WUs irgendwo protokolliert, so dass die Daten zur Verfügung stehen?

Ansonsten könnte ich die durchschnittlichen 675.000PPD eintragen mit einer (Durchschnitts-)TPF von 101:33min (1% von 7T1h15min Faltzeit) ohne Angaben von Projekt #.


----------



## Holdie (14. November 2016)

Na das deckt sich ja weitestgehend mit den Werten in der Tabelle.
Wenn du es mit logen willst, eignet sich HFM.net bestens dafür. Dort werden die WU´s schön protokolliert.


----------



## Mysteria (14. November 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine HFM-Anleitung für Dummies?

(Ich habe letztes mal auf eine der verlinkten hfm Seiten geklickt und bin mitten in einem Google Doc Folder gelandet und habe nur Bahnhof verstanden. )


----------



## Holdie (14. November 2016)

Schau mal hier HFM.net

Ist zwar auf Englisch aber relativ einfach zu verstehen.

Download findest du hier ... und klick 
Dort nimmste dann am besten die vorletzte Datei(HFM.net x86 0.9.7.564 .msi). Das ist dann gleich der Installer.


----------



## Mysteria (14. November 2016)

Genau da auf der 'klick-mich' Seite war ich schon.  

Beschreibung ist genau das richtige! Und Englisch oder Deutsch ist egal. Sind sowieso beides Fremdsprachen.  (Deutsch ist dabei aber weniger fremd.)


----------



## Holdie (14. November 2016)

Dann immer schön Ergebnisse posten


----------



## Mysteria (14. November 2016)

Wenn die überhaupt noch wen interessieren. (r390. Pi mal Daumen 280.000 ppd.)


----------



## Holdie (15. November 2016)

Natürlich interessieren die Werte noch


----------



## Mysteria (15. November 2016)

Na dann. Hab mal die die jetzt läuft reingesetzt. Da ist es heute etwas weniger.

edit: Ja, Mamma Windows, ich will HFM wirklich installieren ... nein, du musst nicht noch 2x fragen. o_O

edit 2: Geht das Ding auch ohne Public Folder in der Dropbox?
edit: OK, habe ihn wiedergefunden ...

Und noch ein edit: Und wie kriegt man das jetzt in ein Format wo man per copy-paste die Sachen in die Tabelle reinkriegt? Oder ist das dann nicht mehr nötig?

Ich bin jetzt mal hier:


----------



## Holdie (15. November 2016)

super. 
Schau mal unter Tools oder so ähnlich(sitze gerade nicht davor) da gibt es die Work Unit History. Diese kannst du dann als .csv Datei exportieren und die meisten Daten davon in die Tabelle einfügen. Wenn du damit nicht klarkommen solltest, kannst du mir die Datei auch gerne zusenden und ich mache das für dich. Dann brauche ich nur die Taktrate etc.


----------



## Mysteria (15. November 2016)

OK, ich warte dann mal noch 'ne Stunde, dann ist die CPU fertig mit ihrer WU und ich sehe dann hoffentlich da was.  (Respektiv morgen früh, wenn ich es nachher vergesse.)


----------



## brooker (15. November 2016)

... wollen wir eigentlich auch Ergebnisse vom NaCl mit reinnehmen?


----------



## FlyingPC (15. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wollen wir eigentlich auch Ergebnisse vom NaCl mit reinnehmen?



Kann man, dass eigentlich auch irgendwie protokollieren?


----------



## Holdie (15. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wollen wir eigentlich auch Ergebnisse vom NaCl mit reinnehmen?



Ja können wir machen.


----------



## brooker (15. November 2016)

... Protokoll, hab ich bisher nicht gesucht und gesehen. Aber wenn man die Anzeige beim Start aufnimmt oder stoppt, kann man die ppds errechnen.


----------



## Cartesius (16. November 2016)

Mittlerweile zeigt NaCl die PPD sogar an (zumindest unter Windows 7 und 10 - bei Linux Mint 17.3 nicht).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (16. November 2016)

Ich zweifel den *gesamten* Datensatz an!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh cool, da muss ich mal sehen ob der NaCl unter WinXP mit dem C2Q auch eine PPD-Angabe ausspuckt! 
Wovon das wohl abhängig ist? Mehr von der Chrome- bzw. NaCl-Version als vom OS, oder?


----------



## Holdie (16. November 2016)

Ich wurde gehackt


----------



## sonntagskind (16. November 2016)

Hui, bei der Tabelle sind wieder neue Auswertungen dazugekommen.  Find ich gut! 

Aber die PPD/Watt-Angabe ist großer Unsinn, wenn man den Referenzverbrauch zugrundelegt, die PPDs aber nicht auf Referenztakt normiert, sondern nur den Durchschnitt als Grundlage nimmt. Das sagte ich aber schon mal 
Meine stark übertaktete GTX1060 zieht gerade allein für die GPU 132 Watt  bei 2,1Ghz. In der Tabelle wird mit dem Durschnittswert von 2019Mhz bei 120W(ganze Karte, bei Standardtakt) gerechnet. Die PPD pro Watt sind somit nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## Holdie (16. November 2016)

Ja die PPD/Watt ist eher eine Grobe Anzeige da die WU´s die GPU unterschiedlich belasten. Hier lässt sich auch kein wirklich repräsentativer Wert bilden. 
Wenn man jedoch den Wert als Basis zum Vergleich mit anderen GPUs bzgl. Leistungsaufnahme heranzieht, ist er denke ich doch brauchbar. 
Was ich machen könnte, wäre den Wert auf den Basistakt(Referenzdesign) runter rechnen(PPD_Watt= ((durchschnitt PPD /durchschnitt Takt)*Ref. Takt)/ Ref. Powerlimit)
Wäre das Sinnvoller?


----------



## sonntagskind (17. November 2016)

Genau das!  Und wo du die Zahl "PPD bei Referenztakt" dann schon mal hast, kann man die dann ja auch ausgeben um Chips auch wirklich miteinander vergleichen zu können. 
Dann spielt es nämlich keine Rolle mehr, wer wie stark übertaktet hat, weil jeder für seine eigene Karte das zurückrechnen kann.

Klar, es kann auch jeder mit seinem eigenen Takt zurückrechnen um seine eigene Karte zu überprüfen, aber zur Vergleichbarkeit braucht man eben eine feste Bezugsgröße, und die ist eben bei allen Karten der Referenztakt und -verbrauch.

Desweiteren lässt sich so auch rausfinden, ob und wie eine Karte mit steigendem Takt bei den PPDs skaliert. Die Bonuspunkte werden ja nicht linear verteilt oder?
So lässt sich nämlich rausfinden, ob es lohnt, beispielsweise den Takt und Stromverbrauch um bspw 10% hochzudrehen, weil der Zeit- und Bonuspunktgewinn eben gut mitskaliert.
Im besten Falle liegt der oberhalb (also vllt bei 12%) im schlechten Falle eben darunter (6% bspw). Jedoch kann dann jeder abschätzen/halbwegs ausrechnen ob sich das lohnt.
Andersrum kann man so auch den Sweetspot errechnen. (meiste PPD/Watt).

Kann mir noch jemand folgen?


----------



## Holdie (17. November 2016)

Also ich schaue mir das am WE mal an, wie ich das umsetzen kann. Dann werden die PPD/Watt anders gerechnet.

Aber das mit der Skalierung wird so nicht funktionieren, da die PPD nicht linear mit dem Takt skaliert. Es gibt mehr Bonuspunkte je schneller eine WU abgearbeitet wird. 
Somit hinkt der Vergleich, wenn nur Werte von übertakteten GPU´s vorhanden sind. Da die Werte auf den Takt gesehen immer höher sind.

Aber ich kann die Werte trotzdem einfügen und wir schauen mal wie sich das Verhält und welche Aussagekraft diese haben, oder?


----------



## sonntagskind (17. November 2016)

Achja. Stimmt. Wenn die PPD bzw. Bonuspunkte nicht linear steigen, bringt eigentlich auch das Normieren auf den Standardtakt nix.
Dazu müsste man die Formel für die Vergabe kennen. Dann kann man sich das normieren auch einfach sparen 

Bsp mit fiktiven Werten bei derselben WU:

OC:    2100Mhz --> 100.000 PPD
REF:   1800Mhz --> 65.000 PPD

Errechnete REF-PPD:    100.000 PPD/2100Mhz * 1800 Mhz = 85714 PPD

Das bringt also auch nix. 

Wieso muss das nur so kompliziert sein


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2016)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Achja. Stimmt. Wenn die PPD bzw. Bonuspunkte nicht linear steigen....
> ... Wieso muss das nur so kompliziert sein



Ja, das Leben ist gemein 
Nur stellt sich auch die Frage: Was ist das Ziel?

In der Wissenschaft wird häufig im laufenden Prozess "zurück buchstabiert" weil der Variablen dann einfach zu viele sind
Und in einer der ersten Vorlesungen zum Thema Statistik wurde uns nahegelegt, dass wir auf jeden Fall immer nachprüfen sollen bis zu welchem Punkt die Zahlen noch relevant sind

Um eine wirklich "preussisch" genaue Performance-Tabelle zu erstellen müsste man ein Referenz-System haben
Dieses System dürfte niemals nicht verändert werden (mit Ausnahme des Wechsels *AMD* == > *N_VIDIA*-Treiber; und vice versa)
Auf diesem System dürfte nur eine klar definierte "Referenz-WU" gefaltet werden

Also "blankes" System, GraKa drauf; Treiber drauf; WU drauf; falten (am liebsten mehrfach und Mittelwert bilden)
GraKa runter; "blankes" System durch Backup "restoren", neue GraKa drauf; Treiber drauf; WU drauf; falten (am liebsten mehrfach und Mittelwert bilden)
usw.

Also ich tu mir das (trotz meiner offensichtlichen Faltsucht) nicht an


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. November 2016)

Ich finde die derzeitige einfache Rechnung nicht schlecht. Es geht ja nur darum, rauszufinden, welche GPU im Vergleich mit anderen Graka am wenigsten Leistung schluckt. Und für sowas taugt die Rechnung.

Auch sind die Reallasten von Projekt zu Projekt zu unterschiedlich. Bei manchen Projekten bekomme ich (GTX 1070) nur 500.000 PPD verbrauche aber auch nur 125W Gesamtsystem. Im Durchschnitt 675.000PPD mit ca. 200W


----------



## brooker (18. November 2016)

... ich finde due 550R PPDs bei 125W sehr beachtlich und würde die gern Rund um die Uhr haben wollen.


----------



## KillercornyX (20. November 2016)

Hab mal 3 WUs meiner neuen 1080 hinzugefügt


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Hab mal 3 WUs meiner neuen 1080 hinzugefügt


Sieht doch super aus!!!


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. November 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Na das deckt sich ja weitestgehend mit den Werten in der Tabelle.
> Wenn du es mit logen willst, eignet sich HFM.net bestens dafür. Dort werden die WU´s schön protokolliert.


Mit HFM.net zu protokollieren ist echt super. Es funktioniert auch ohne Dropbox bzw. nur lokal, also perfekt für mich.

Überleg mal, deinen ersten Beitrag zu editieren und einen Link für HFM.net einzufügen. Vielleicht würden dann mehr Daten in die Tabelle fließen.


----------



## KillercornyX (21. November 2016)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren...


Links und Beschreibung findest du in diesem Beitrag. Wenn du deine WUs nicht veröffentlichen willst und nur lokal auslesen willst, kannst den Teil mit Dropbox bzw. FTP auch weglassen:
HFM.net


----------



## Holdie (21. November 2016)

Ich habe das im Startbeitrag entsprechend eingefügt.


----------



## JayTea (21. November 2016)

Kannst du eigentlich _einfach_ die Balken im Diagramm farblich anpassen?
Nvidia grün, AMD (beinahe hätte ich ATI geschrieben! ) rot?


----------



## Holdie (21. November 2016)

Ich schau mir das heute Abend mal an, ob das funktioniert.


----------



## Cartesius (21. November 2016)

So, ich habe gerade ein RX 480eines Kumpels  zum Testen im Hause und lasse sie natürlich auch gleich ein paar WU falten.
ABER, welchen Speichertakt soll ich nun in die PPD-Tabelle eintragen? MSI-Afterburner und GPU-Z lesen 2000 MHz aus. Allerdings wird i.dR. ein Speichertakt von 8000 MHz (seltener auch 4000 MHz) angegeben 

Ich bin wieder ein mal verwirrt


----------



## KillercornyX (21. November 2016)

Gute Frage... Es gibt ja den reinen Hardwaretakt und den resultierenden der meist das 4-fache ist. Entsteht dadurch dass bei aufsteigender und anfallender Taktflanke je 2 Signale übertragen werden. 
Eigentlich kann man den Speichertakt vernachlässigen.


----------



## Cartesius (22. November 2016)

Ich werde für" meine" RX 480 einen Speichertakt von 4 000 MHz eintragen, entsprechend den angaben von PCGH in ihrem Test zur RX 480 (Link).


----------



## brooker (23. November 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Setup angepasst: i7 6700K @ 4,5GHz @ 6Threads => TPF 39sec => 90.688PPD!!
> 
> Ich war mal so frei
> 
> ...


----------



## blaubär (24. November 2016)

Kommen in die Tabelle auch CPU-Werte rein? Ich hab noch keine drin gefunden oder habe ich sie übersehen?
Wollte auch mal meinen i5 2500K testen, was er mit dem neuen Fah_Core 0xa7 so bringt, gleich mal ne alte 0xa4 bekommen. Da macht er nur 15.500 PPD 

i5 2500K @4.2 GHz 4 Freds = ca. 15.500 PPD

Den 0xa7 hole ich dann mit hoffentlich mehr Punkten noch nach!


----------



## Holdie (24. November 2016)

Ja CPU Werte könnt ihr auch eintragen, jedoch habe ich die Tabelle dahingehend noch nicht angepasst. 
Am Wochenende werde ich mich dann darum kümmern und die Tabelle etwas umbauen.

Solange könnt ihr die Werte erstmal in die Gpu Spalten ablegen.


----------



## Cartesius (24. November 2016)

@ *Holdie*: 

Dann muss/sollte mMn aber auch berücksichtigt werden, mit wie vielen Threads die CPU faltet. 
Bei mir sinds meist nur 2 wenn nebenher noch die GPU faltet. Dennoch denke ich, dass diese Ergebnisse relevant sind (z.B. vgl. der PPD Skalierung mit der Anzahl der genutzten CPU-Kerne).

Edit:
Was mir noch einfällt, ich denke bei der GTX 1060 sollte in der PPD-Tabelle zwischen der 3 und 6 GB Version unterschieden werden, schließlich weicht die Shaderanzahl und somit die Rechenleistung der beiden Versionen voneinander ab. 
In meinen Augen sind das somit 2 verschiedene Grafikkarten (anders als bei der RX 480 mit 4 respektive 8 GB, da unterschiedet sich nur der Speichertakt, welcher keinen/sehr wenig Einfluss aufs Falten hat).


----------



## brooker (24. November 2016)

... stimme Cartesius das voll und ganz zu. Die Ergebnisse weichen daher auch deutlich von einander ab. Das sollte unterschieden und für jeden erkennbar sein.


----------



## Holdie (24. November 2016)

Danke für die Info, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Ich werde das später noch anpassen. Es gibt dann 2 Versionen der 1060.

Bei den CPU Werten, werde ich dann natürlich auch die verwendeten Threads berücksichtigen.
Da ich aber einige Formeln und Verknüpfungen anpassen muss, brauche ich etwas Zeit.

Die zusätzlichen Spalten sollen dann folgende sein: GPU ; CPU ; Takt(schon vorhanden) ; Threads ; usw.

Oder sollte es anders angeordnet werden?


----------



## Holdie (24. November 2016)

So Tabelle ist auf die beiden 1060er Versionen angepasst. 
Jetzt fehlen nur noch Werte einer 1060er mit 3GB

In dem Zusammenhang habe ich gleichmal geprüft, ob es möglich ist, die Balken farblich auf die GPU´s anzupassen. Leider funktioniert das so nicht, es ändern sich immer die Farben aller Balken.
Also müssen wir uns hier leider mit einer Farbe zufrieden geben.


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. November 2016)

Hat noch keiner eine GTX 1050 am Start oder habe richtig gesucht?


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. November 2016)

Meinermeinung bräuchte man nicht unbedingt eine Anpassung der Tabelle für CPU. Einfach die Taktfrequenz wie bei Grakas und anstatt Shader werden Threads eingetragen.


----------



## Cartesius (24. November 2016)

@Uwe64LE:

Nee, leider gibt es in der Tabelle noch keine Werte für die GTX 1050 (Ti). Die RX 460 fehlt leider auch noch...
Dabei sind das doch interessante Karten für (sehr) sparsame Falt-PC (im Dauereinsatz)...


----------



## JayTea (25. November 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang habe ich gleichmal geprüft, ob es möglich ist, die Balken farblich auf die GPU´s anzupassen. Leider funktioniert das so nicht, es ändern sich immer die Farben aller Balken.
> Also müssen wir uns hier leider mit einer Farbe zufrieden geben. ==> Schade. Aber kein Problem, das schaffen wir!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist mir mit Sicherheit beim ersten markierten Eintrag ein Zahlendreher unterlaufen. Habe grade eine neue WU des Projekts 13201 und die entspricht auch wieder den restlichen Werten (TPF: 3:40 | 203kPPD).


----------



## Holdie (25. November 2016)

wird heute Abend(wie immer) gefixt


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. November 2016)

Anlässlich der 20Mrd Punkte und der dadurch erfolgten Verdoppelung der Punkte in nur einem Jahr hab ich mir das mal genauer angesehen. 

Jetzt sind es 4.250.000 WUs; bei 10Mrd waren es ca. 3.700.000 WUs gewesen sein. (hab grade in des Stats das letzte Jahr agebzogen)
D.h. dass eine im letzten Jahr errechnete WU 6x so viele Punkte abwarf als davor (man muss jedoch davon ausgehen, dass sich die WUs im Laufe der Zeit geändert haben)

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal beispielhaft ein Projekt rausgepickt: P10495 und TPF mit PPD gegenübergestellt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/png.gif

Man erkennt ganz deutlich die Nichtliniearität zwischen TPF und PPD.
Durchschnitts-TPF von 1:23min gibt 718.000 Punkte. Eine Verlangsamung/Verdoppelung der TPF auf 2:46 ergibt nicht die Hälfte sondern nur 254.000 Punkte

Daraus folgt dass es sich punktetechnisch eigentlich nur mit modernen Grafikkarten lohnt zu falten. Nach dem Motto jede Sekunde, jedes MHz zählt!!!


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. November 2016)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Nee, leider gibt es in der Tabelle noch keine Werte für die GTX 1050 (Ti). Die RX 460 fehlt leider auch noch...
> Dabei sind das doch interessante Karten für (sehr) sparsame Falt-PC (im Dauereinsatz)...



Sieh dir mal die obige Auswertung an. Oberhalb von 430.000 PPDs sind die Zuwächse mehr oder weniger linear, darunter brechen sie deutlich weg. 
Daraus folgt, dass punktetechnisch es sich nicht lohnt, mit langsameren Karten zu falten als denjenigen, die ca. 430.000PPDs im Durchschnitt schaffen.
Als 'langsamste lohnenste' Karte würde ich dann eine 1060 bzw. 980 ansehen.

Natürlich ist hier nicht der Anschaffungspreis bzw. Realverbrauch der Karte berücksichtigt. Und die Auswertung lief auch nur über ein Projekt, das müsste man über alle Daten machen um eine genauere Aussage treffen zu können.


----------



## Cartesius (25. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal die obige Auswertung an. Oberhalb von 430.000 PPDs sind die Zuwächse mehr oder weniger linear, darunter brechen sie deutlich weg.
> Daraus folgt, dass punktetechnisch es sich nicht lohnt, mit langsameren Karten zu falten als denjenigen, die ca. 430.000PPDs im Durchschnitt schaffen.
> *Als 'langsamste lohnenste' Karte würde ich dann eine 1060 bzw. 980 ansehen.*
> 
> Natürlich ist hier nicht der Anschaffungspreis bzw. Realverbrauch der Karte berücksichtigt. Und die Auswertung lief auch nur über ein Projekt, das müsste man über alle Daten machen um eine genauere Aussage treffen zu können.



Ich würde sagen, dass ist eine Frage der "Falt-"Philosophie. 
Deine Argumentation, bezogen auf deine Auswertung des Projektes P10495 ist nachvollziehbar. Ich persönlich habe allerdings andere Prioritären als die maximale Punkteausbeute und bin somit nicht der Meinung, dass sich das Falten erst ab einer 1060 / 980 lohnt.

Andererseits hat *Uwe64LE* als Budget vorzugsweise 150 - 200 € angegeben und da wird es eng mit einer GTX 1060/980. Und gerade wenn man vorhat hat 24/7 zu falten spielt der Stromverbrauch eine entscheidende Rolle. In diesem Punkt sind wir uns ja beide einig. Und ich persönlich würde mir lieber eine vglw. günstige 1050(ti) oder RX460 holen und diese durchgehend falten lassen, als eine teure "High-End"-GPU nur sporadisch zu nutzen, aber wie gesagt dass sind persönliche Präferenzen. 
Aber gerade auf Grund meine eben skizzierten Präferenz, wäre es für mich sehr interessant, wenn die RX460 und die GTX1050 (ti) in der PPD-Tabelle vertreten wären. 

Stichwort: *ECO-Falter *


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. November 2016)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Und gerade wenn man vorhat hat 24/7 zu falten spielt der Stromverbrauch eine entscheidende Rolle. In diesem Punkt sind wir uns ja beide einig.


Wenn man sich aber einen Rechner zulegt, um 24/7 zu falten sollte man sich dessen bewusst sein, dass wenn er zu langsam ist, auch nicht die Punkte entsprechend fließen.

Der Stromverbrauch ist ja auch von der WU-Faltdauer abhängig, wenn ein System mit einer 1050 (TI) angenommen 100W aufnimmt, aber ein System mit einer 1070 200W (wie z.B. mein System) aber doppelt so schnell fertig ist, ist der Stromverbrauch pro WU gleich. (Nur spuckt meine dann 3mal soviel Punkte aus, aber das ist für dich nicht interessant, deswegen in Klammern)

Also kommt es auf die Gesamtkombination an. Es gibt nur leider keine Angaben über Stromverbräuche des Gesamtsystems um das abschließend beurteilen zu können.


----------



## TheNewNow (25. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wenn man sich aber einen Rechner zulegt, um 24/7 zu falten sollte man sich dessen bewusst sein, dass wenn er zu langsam ist, auch nicht die Punkte entsprechend fließen.
> 
> Der Stromverbrauch ist ja auch von der WU-Faltdauer abhängig, wenn ein System mit einer 1050 (TI) angenommen 100W aufnimmt, aber ein System mit einer 1070 200W (wie z.B. mein System) aber doppelt so schnell fertig ist, ist der Stromverbrauch pro WU gleich. (Nur spuckt meine dann 3mal soviel Punkte aus, aber das ist für dich nicht interessant, deswegen in Klammern)
> 
> Also kommt es auf die Gesamtkombination an. Es gibt nur leider keine Angaben über Stromverbräuche des Gesamtsystems um das abschließend beurteilen zu können.



Warum ist der Stromverbrauch bei einen 24/7 Falter von der Faltdauer abhänig? Der rechnet doch eh 24 Stunden am Tag. Egal ob er dabei 12 WUs schafft oder nur 2.


----------



## Holdie (25. November 2016)

Er meint den  Verbrauch pro WU.


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wenn man sich aber einen Rechner zulegt, um 24/7 zu falten sollte man sich dessen bewusst sein, dass wenn er zu langsam ist, auch nicht die Punkte entsprechend fließen...



Es geht ja nicht um eine lahme Karte, sondern um eine Optimierung. Möglichst viele Punkte mit möglichst wenig Aufwand, also Anschaffungskosten und Verbrauch.
Da ich nicht zocke, habe ich noch nie mehr als 200 € für eine Grafikkarte ausgegeben und ich habe trotzdem inzwischen schon mehr als 100 Mio Punkte (PCGH ist mein 3. Team) "erfaltet".

Ich denke aber, die 1050 ist raus. Hat einfach zu wenig Shader. Die 1060 3GB gibt es heute für 189 bzw 192 €. Ist nur die Frage, ob heute zuschlagen oder noch ein paar Wochen warten, bis die 1060 6 GB oder gar die 1070 unter 200 € fallen.


----------



## Intel22nm (26. November 2016)

Sehe ich ähnlich, man kann die Optimierung vom Budget her angehen oder von Punkte/Leistung/Output her oder noch ganz anderen Kriterien. Will man einen sparsamen Punktefalter, schaut man sich eben dessen Realverbrauch an und optimiert nach sweet spot/point. Das gleiche mit günstiger Hardware, evtl. mit der anderen Richtung, was kann man an OC rausholen ohne unverhältnismäßig viel an Mehrverbrauch an Strom draufzuzahlen.

Jedes Tierchen findet sein Pläsierchen.  Die Beispiel zeigen ja, der eine sucht schnellen Punkterang Erfolg per Sprint, andere suchen die Langstrecke, das Folding Projekt braucht die einen wie die anderen.

Anhang zum CPU Slot bzgl. Core GRO_A7 bevor ich die Daten aus HFM lösche, leider nur 1 Projekt, lohnt kaum der Übernahme, evtl. eine Zeile davon für eure Datensammlung.


----------



## Holdie (26. November 2016)

Bei welchem Takt und CPU und wie viel Threads hast du es laufen lassen?


----------



## Intel22nm (26. November 2016)

(sorry für späte Antwort, war den ganzen Tag unterwegs) 
i7-3770 mit HT
3.9 Ghz (oder 3.8? nach der Faltwoche im September blieb das BIOS unverändert, am Anfang der Faltwoche hatte ich mal 3.5 Ghz eingestellt) 
cpu:6 (3 Kerne)


----------



## Holdie (26. November 2016)

Danke


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. November 2016)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht und mit meinen erbärmlichen Programmierkenntnissen eine Excel-Makro geschrieben, das die 10 Projekte mit den meisten Einträgen als Diagramm zeichnet.
Man kann sehen, dass alle Projekte (zumindest wenn sie genügend Daten durch unterschiedliche Grakas haben) eine Nichtlinearität zwischen TPF und PPD aufweisen.


----------



## sonntagskind (27. November 2016)

Das erklärt dann wohl auch, warum "schnelle" Grafikkarten dann PPD-mäßig so richtig abgehen! Vielen vielen Dank für die Kurven!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2016)

Tolle Arbeit


----------



## KillercornyX (27. November 2016)

Die Auswertung bestätigt allgemeine Annahme, dass manche Projekte deutlich mehr Punkte abwerfen als andere. Ist schon erstaunlich wie stark der exponentielle Anstieg ist je kürzer die TPF.


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Die Auswertung bestätigt allgemeine Annahme, dass manche Projekte deutlich mehr Punkte abwerfen als andere. Ist schon erstaunlich wie stark der exponentielle Anstieg ist je kürzer die TPF.


Naja, eben nicht. Die Auswertung zeigt, dass wenn man eine sehr schnelle Graka hat, bei jedem Projekt überproportional mehr Punkte rausspringen.


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Naja, eben nicht. Die Auswertung zeigt, dass wenn man eine sehr schnelle Graka hat, bei jedem Projekt überproportional mehr Punkte rausspringen.



Warscheinlich hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt mit meinen bescheidenen Mathematikkenntnissen  Expotentiell bedeutet warscheinlich dann eine gerade Linie im Diagramm. Überproportional ist dann warscheinlich der richtige Begriff.


----------



## Cartesius (3. Dezember 2016)

@ *Holdie*:

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass die Schriftfarbe der in die Tabelle eingetragenen CPUs zwischen rot und grün wechselt.
Wäre es dir möglich, die INtel CPUs blau und AMD Prozis rot (vllt. dunkler/heller als das GPU-Rot) einzufärben? Oder vllt auch alle CPUs mit schwarzer Schrift, hauptsache sie heben sich von den GPUs ab.

Ist es sinnvoll auch ein CPU-PPD-Diagramm zu erstellen? Ich persönliche fände das sehr gut, denn so hat man den direkten Vergleich zu den GPUs auf einer Seite.


----------



## Holdie (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich schau mir das mal an, wo ist dir aufgefallen, dass die CPU Bezeichnung GRÜN ist? Also in welcher Tabelle? 
Normalerweise werden automatisch nur Nvidia Gpus Grün dargestellt. Intel CPUs sind Blau. 
Die Referenz findet man auch in der Gesamtansicht. 
Abweichende Darstellungen sind dann natürlich Fehler.


----------



## Holdie (3. Dezember 2016)

So, konnte den Fehler schnell finden und beheben. Die Farben sollten nun passen.


----------



## Cartesius (3. Dezember 2016)

Oh, hat sich schon erledigt, war wohl ein Fehler im Browser beim Laden o.ä.

Gesehen habe ich diese fehlerhafte Darstellung in der Haupttabelle, Reiter 'Sortierung PPD' - aber mittlerweile sieht alles so aus, wie es soll! 

Edit: hmm, da warst du wohl schnellr als ich, kein Wunder dass jetzt wieder alle Farben korrekt zugeordnet sind!


----------



## 2N5R (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe meine PPD mal mit der Tabelle verglichen und frage mich, ob meine Werte zu gering sind...

System:
i7 6700k @ 4,5 GHz
ZOTAC 980 Ti AMP!Omega

Mit CPU und GPU komme ich auf durchschnitllich ca. 130.000 PPD. Passt das, oder ist das ein wenig mau?

Edit: Ich habe eben im FAH-Client das PCFH Team hinterlegt, seitdem sinds knappe 700.000PPD. Ansonsten  hab ich nix geändert, komisch...?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2016)

980Ti nicht hochgetaktet?


----------



## 2N5R (5. Dezember 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 980Ti nicht hochgetaktet?



GPU-Takt: 1174 MHz
Memory: 1652 MHz

Sind die Fabrikwerte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2016)

Du hast mich leider falsch verstanden:
Hat die 980Ti auch auf die 1174MHz hochgetaktet oder ist mit ihrem Idle-Takt zu werke gegangen?

Bei mir faltet eine Titan X Maxwell und wenn die sich beim falten richtig verschluckt, setzt der Treiber sich zurück und dann sie taktet nicht mehr von selber hoch > statt mit 1428MHz läuft sie gerade mal noch mit 405MHz.


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Dezember 2016)

Hab hier auch ne ZOTAC 980 Ti AMP!Omega am werkeln und die taktet bis auf 1420 Mhz hoch, im OC Modus versteht sich.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Dezember 2016)

2N5R schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe eben im FAH-Client das PCFH Team hinterlegt, seitdem sinds knappe 700.000PPD. Ansonsten  hab ich nix geändert, komisch...?



Ist dein Passkey freigeschalten? Der gibt erst ab 10 WUs Boni. zumindest könnte das erklären, warum du mit dem PCGH Account mehr PPD bekommst.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Dezember 2016)

Moin, habe letzte Nacht mal meine CPU falten lassen (FULL) und die Werte (hoffentlich!) erfolgreich in die Tabelle eingerödelt. Als Origamipartner habe ich meinen AMD FX-8370E (8 echte Kerne (4 mal 2 Module), Family 21, Modell 2, Stepping 0) verwendet. Diese Sockel AM3+ CPU arbeitet mit 3,3 GHz Standardtakt, der mit Turbo Core auf bis zu 4,3 GHz erhöht werden kann. Um einen gesunden Durchschnitt zu erhalten, habe ich per UEFI den Takt auf den optimalen Energie-Leistungs-Verbrauch von 3800MHz fixiert. Hier die Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

***


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich hatte sogar eine 0xa7 WU
PS2: Laut HWMonitor lag der Verbrauch im Mittel bei 55 Watt.


----------



## Holdie (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe die Werte erfolgreich übernommen


----------



## 2N5R (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich verstehe - ja, sie taktet hoch. Ich habe auf die Omega gestern Abend das Bios der Extreme geflashed, seitdem ist der GPU-Takt bei 1253 anstatt 1174 MHz.
Von meinen 8 Threads im 6700k nutze ich 6 fürs CPU-Falten.


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Dezember 2016)

Das könnte die GPU durchaus stark ausbremsen. Lass das CPU-Falten testhalber einfach mal weg, ist sowieso unökonomisch.


----------



## 2N5R (5. Dezember 2016)

Danke für deinen Tipp. Ich habe vorübergehend die Identität auf Anonym gestellt, um keine Boni-Einflüsse zu haben.

Folding ohne CPU:
PPD: 78.000
CPU-Last: 12%

Folding mit CPU (6 von 8 Threads):
PPD: 81.000
CPU-Last: 96%

Das sind ja beeindruckende Ergebnisse.
Wenn nur die GPU faltet macht die GPU 78.000 PPD. Schalte ich die CPU dazu, bleibt die GPU Leistung nahezu gleich, der i7 6700k @4,5 GHz steuert lediglich ca. 3.000 PPD dazu. 
Wie kann das sein? Wenn ich den NACL-Client in Chrome nutze kommt die CPU auf über 10.000 PPD.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2016)

Anonym = keine Bonuspunkte und das zeigt dir der Client an.

NaCl kennt keine Bonuspunkte deshalb macht es keinen Unterschied ob Anonym oder auf einen bestimmten Account.


----------



## 2N5R (5. Dezember 2016)

Das bedeutet also, dass der NaCl Client dreimal so effizient arbeitet, wie der lokale Client? Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2016)

Umgekehrt > dadurch das du Anonym faltest, zeigt dir der V7 nur die Basispunkte an (die Bonuspunkte machen den Löwenanteil aus).


----------



## 2N5R (5. Dezember 2016)

Verstanden, vielen Dank!


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Dezember 2016)

Beim NaCL-Falten kriegst du pro WU fix 125 Punkte. Beim Client setzen sich die Punkte aus Basis- und Bonuspunkten zusammen und sind abhängig von der WU. Basis sind fix und die Bonuspunkte sind abhängig wie schnell du bist.


----------



## Cartesius (9. Dezember 2016)

@ *Holdie*:

Mir ist noch eine Kleiningkeit aufgefallen.
Bei zwei Diagrammen in deiner Tabelle fehlt der Eintrag für die 1050Ti.

Konkret: in den Diagrammen "Durchschnitt PPD's per GPU" & "Anzahl Ergebnisse per GPU" fehlt die 1050Ti, während sie in dem Diagramm "PPD/Watt und Preis/Leistung per GPU" eingetragen ist. Z.Z existiert genau ein Datensatz zur GTX 1050 Ti, welcher von dem User Badrig stammt.


----------



## Holdie (9. Dezember 2016)

Danke, hab es korrigiert


----------



## KillercornyX (9. Dezember 2016)

Hab mal wieder nen großen Schwung Daten eingetragen. Beim Durchschauen der Tabelle fiel mir dann auf, dass ich scheinbar von den 1080 Usern die höchsten PPD schaffe.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Dezember 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder nen großen Schwung Daten eingetragen. Beim Durchschauen der Tabelle fiel mir dann auf, dass ich scheinbar von den 1080 Usern die höchsten PPD schaffe.



Nun, Du bist ja auch der Einzige, welcher den Core mit 2050 MHz betreibt ! 

Zudem scheint hier Ubuntu besser zu honorieren, als Windows 10.


----------



## JayTea (9. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe eben die Preise gecheckt, und die stimmen so.
Für die 780Ti sind wirklich so viel aktuell fällig
Ich werde den Preis jetzt festsetzen, hier scheint wirklich nichts mehr verfügbar zu sein.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (9. Dezember 2016)

Woher kommen denn deine automatischen Preise?


----------



## Holdie (9. Dezember 2016)

Die kommen von Hardwareschotte.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Dezember 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder nen großen Schwung Daten eingetragen. Beim Durchschauen der Tabelle fiel mir dann auf, dass ich scheinbar von den 1080 Usern die höchsten PPD schaffe.


Weißt du zufällig, was dein Gesamtsystem an Strom verbraucht?


----------



## brooker (11. Dezember 2016)

... die letzte WU wird von Binärs GTX 1060 3GB berechnet. Heute oder morgen gibt es dann einen Schwung Werte.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. Dezember 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Die kommen von Hardwareschotte.



Aaah darum ist die 1050Ti so günstig^^ glaub da bekommst du die Preise von der 1050. Ist bei hardwareschotte falsch einsortiert


----------



## Holdie (11. Dezember 2016)

Ok, ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Ich werde es nachher nochmal prüfen und ändern.


----------



## brooker (12. Dezember 2016)

... so, die Ergebnisse des Test von Binärs GTX1060 3GB sind upgeladen ... 367tPPDs im Durchschnitt im Default  
... nun wird die 6GB Version gebencht


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig, was dein Gesamtsystem an Strom verbraucht?



Ich hatte so zwischen 280 und 300 Watt Verbrauch beim Falten. Mit meiner 290X waren es schon mal locker 350W bei einem drittel der Punkte..


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. Dezember 2016)

Ähm ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (12. Dezember 2016)

ähm ja, da waren wohl nicht ausreichend Zeilen vor Formatiert 
Ich kann es aber leider wahrscheinlich erst heute Abend richtig übernehmen.

@brooker bitte noch die Infos zu Gpu und den Takt hinzufügen. Den Rest biege ich mir schon zu recht.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Dezember 2016)

Sieht nach copy & paste von HFM.net aus. Ich hab mir da was in Excel gebastelt welches mir die Rohdaten aufbereitet und ensprechend für die PPD-Tabelle ausspuckt.

EDIT:
Besteht Interesse dass ich das mal verallgemeinere und euch zur Verfügung stelle?
Es gibt allerdings noch einen Bug beim CSV-Export von HFM, den ich schon beim Entwickler gemeldet habe.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Dezember 2016)

Ja, es nervt bei HFM.net, dass der bei CSVs (COMMA separated values) Dezimalstellen mit KOMMA exportiert. Total dämlich


----------



## JayTea (12. Dezember 2016)

Bringt es dir etwas, wenn du alle Kommata durch einen Punkt oder durch nichts (=löschen) ersetzt?
Das geht mit Excel ja ganz fix!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Strg + F > Reiter "Ersetzen"


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Dezember 2016)

Nein, weil der Export eben Spalten UND Dezimalzahlen mit Kommas trennt. 
Das wäre keine Problem, wenn er ganzzahlige Zahlen z.B. 7 mit 7,0 darstellen würde. Da er das nicht macht, haben die Zeilen nicht die gleiche Spaltenanzahl.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ja, es nervt bei HFM.net, dass der bei  CSVs (COMMA separated values) Dezimalstellen mit KOMMA exportiert. Total  dämlich



Wie gesagt, ist ein Bug und gemeldet:
Re: [hfm-net] No quotings in CSV exports - Google Groups



@JayTea
Das geht nicht so einfach. Ich ersetzte dann immer nur bestimmte Werte mittels NP++. Ist ziemlich umständlich aber ich hoffe dass es bald einen Fix gibt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Dezember 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich hatte so zwischen 280 und 300 Watt Verbrauch beim Falten. Mit meiner 290X waren es schon mal locker 350W bei einem drittel der Punkte..


Du machst ca. 900.000 PPD. Faltest du nur GPU oder auch CPU?


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Dezember 2016)

@foldinghomealone
Natürlich nur GPU, CPU ist i.m.A. zu ineffektiv. Durchschnittlich bringts 902k PPD, hast du ganz gut geschätzt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Dezember 2016)

@brooker (meine GPU): Die lassen sich aber Zeit ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...


----------



## brooker (14. Dezember 2016)

... habe es direkt beim Boten aufgegeben. Hmm.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht will der Bote auch noch die Faltleistung testen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Dezember 2016)

PS: Inzwischen hat sich der Status ein Punkt nach vorne bewegt, es tut sich also was. Hat vermutlich mit Weihnachten zu tun. Gut, dann warte ich mal ab...


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Dezember 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> PS: Inzwischen hat sich der Status ein Punkt nach vorne bewegt, es tut sich also was. Hat vermutlich mit Weihnachten zu tun. Gut, dann warte ich mal ab...



Dann sollte das Paket ja wahrscheinlich morgen bei dir eintreffen.


----------



## JayTea (14. Dezember 2016)

Immer diese ungeduldigen Menschen... 🤔Paket-Arger: 6500 Menschen beschweren sich wegen Paketdiensten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Dezember 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Immer diese ungeduldigen Menschen... Paket-Arger: 6500 Menschen beschweren sich wegen Paketdiensten - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Das sind die Leute die ich gerne an der Stelle derer sehn würde, über welche Sie sich beschweren ...
Mit´der Schnauze können´s irgendwie alle gut


----------



## JayTea (15. Dezember 2016)

Den Job als Paketbote möchte ich auch nicht haben; zur Zeit maximal stressig!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. Dezember 2016)

Melde gehorsamst: Paket erfolgreich angekommen ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine 750 Ti faltet ihre WU noch zu Ende, danach ersetzt sie wieder meine GT610 als Anzeige. Bis dahin dürfte sich auch die 1060 akklimatisiert haben. Bis später ...

PS: @brooker: Gute Arbeit, was den Datensatz betrifft !


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Dezember 2016)

@brooker: Hast du auch mal auf den Gesamtverbrauch des Systems geschaut?


----------



## brooker (15. Dezember 2016)

@JT: zwischen 110-140W mit G3258@bis zu1,25V; GPU im Stock ... genaue Werte sind im Video was ich gepostet habe. Möchte die Tage aufm YT-Kanla die 1060 3GB im Test bringen. Da werde ich dann alles mitteilen was ich ermittelt habe.


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Dezember 2016)

welches Video? die 110W-140W gelten für die 3GB oder 6GB-Variante?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> welches Video? die 110W-140W gelten für die 3GB oder 6GB-Variante?



die GTX1060 3GB im Test - YouTube


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Dezember 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> die GTX1060 3GB im Test - YouTube



Also ohne 45 Sekunden auf ein und das selbe Bild starren zu müssen und mit Ton, wäre das Video weit interessanter ...
Ich glaube kaum das jemand die Geduld hat und das nebenbei liest, oder gar weiter empfiehlt ...

Mein erster Eindruck ... Ich habe nach 15 Sekunden weitergeklickt und durch den fehlenden Ton, nicht zuende geschaut ...

Das soll weder böse klingen, noch möchte ich jemanden auf den Schlips treten ... Aber ohne gesprochene Sprache, werden wir mit solchen Videos nicht weit kommen ...

Brooker hat schon oft bewiesen, das seine gesprochenen Videos sehr professionell anhören  
Das würde dann schon eher funktionieren


----------



## brooker (17. Dezember 2016)

@Snake: du hast da vollkommen recht, mir ist da in der Eile ein Schnittfehler unterlaufen. Das offizielle Video zum Test der GTX 1060 3Gb ist noch in Arbeit und wird definitiv keine Wartezeiten für den Zuschauer und die gewohnte Vertonung haben


----------



## u78g (17. Dezember 2016)

> die GTX1060 3GB im Test - YouTube



....die Settings sind super. Fast 2GHz auf der 1060 und die Temp. auch unterhalb der Drosselgrenze. Nur die PPD sehen etwas "mager" aus.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Snake: du hast da vollkommen recht, mir ist da in der Eile ein Schnittfehler unterlaufen. Das offizielle Video zum Test der GTX 1060 3Gb ist noch in Arbeit und wird definitiv keine Wartezeiten für den Zuschauer und die gewohnte Vertonung haben



Also das hört sich dann wiederum weit vielversprechender an


----------



## Cartesius (21. Dezember 2016)

@ *Holdie*:

Wäre es dir möglich in die PPD-Performance Tabelle noch 2 Diagramme für die CPUs (analog zu den GPUs) einzuarbeiten?

Wäre echt toll! Wobei mann sich wohl fragen müsste, ob man nach 0xa4 und 0xa7 WU trennt, oder sagt das statistische Mittel wirds schon richten.
Für ersteres spräche der Fakt, dass sich die Punkteausbeute bei den beiden WU-Typen drastisch unterscheidet, für letzteres spräche, dass man beim Falten ja eh immer beide WU-Typen erhält und mit genügend Daten pro CPU ergibt sich wahrscheinlich ein recht guter *durchschnittlicher* PPD-Wert, welcher die reale Punkteausbeute zufriedenstellend abbildet.


----------



## Holdie (21. Dezember 2016)

Bald sind Feiertage und dann werde ich die Diagramme für die CPU´s einpflegen.
Wobei die Datensätze noch recht überschaubar sind. Also immer her mit CPU PPD´s


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Dezember 2016)

So, ich habe mal ein Paar Werte von meiner 1080 in die Liste eingetragen ...
Ob das jetzt gespeichert wurde, weis ich nicht ... Einen Button zum Speicher vermisse ich leider ...

Hier notfalls mal ein Bild, sollte es nicht geklappt haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (22. Dezember 2016)

Es wird sofort gespeichert sobald du die Zelle verlässt bzw. wechselst.
Es gibt natürlich noch die Möglichkeit die Werte per GoogleForms einzutragen, dass ist wenn mehr als ein Wert einzutragen ist sehr aufwendig und dauert dann natürlich ewig.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Dezember 2016)

Achso, dass geht quasie on demand.
Dachte ich mir, aber wusste ich nicht ... Gut zu wissen, THX


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mal n paar CPU WUs eingetragen für meinen X6 1090T. Ich hoffe ich habs aus HFM richtig abgelesen. 
TPF = Frame Time im HFM?
PPD = PPD spalte mit der Option Bonus oben bei Results aktiviert?


----------



## Holdie (23. Dezember 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich hab mal n paar CPU WUs eingetragen für meinen X6 1090T. Ich hoffe ich habs aus HFM richtig abgelesen.
> TPF = Frame Time im HFM?  Genau
> PPD = PPD spalte mit der Option Bonus oben bei Results aktiviert? Genau, bitte aktivieren



Ich habe die Kommentare oben eingefügt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Dezember 2016)

Moin Holdie,

was mir beim durchsehen der Liste gerade aufgefallen ist ...
Ist es eigentlich möglich, die CPU´s von den GPU´s via Filter zu trennen ???


----------



## Holdie (26. Dezember 2016)

Habe es gerade mal probiert, aber individuelle Ansichten bzw. Filter lassen sich leider bei "Veröffentlichung" nicht auswählen bzw. anzeigen.
Das ganze funktioniert nur bei der normalen Bearbeitungsansicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2016)

Und wenn du zwei seperate Listen machst (1X CPU und 1X GPU)?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Dezember 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Habe es gerade mal probiert, aber individuelle Ansichten bzw. Filter lassen sich leider bei "Veröffentlichung" nicht auswählen bzw. anzeigen.
> Das ganze funktioniert nur bei der normalen Bearbeitungsansicht.



Schade ... Aber irgendwas muss einem ja immer in die Suppe spucken 
Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wenn du zwei seperate Listen machst (1X CPU und 1X GPU)?



Naja, das wäre dann aber noch mehr Aufwand ... Diese Liste zu pflegen ist schon Aufwand genug ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaub nicht das es ein wirklich grosser zusätzlicher Aufwand ist (vieles kann 1:1 übernommen werden), zumal man nur so die saubere Trennnung zwischen CPU und GPU hinbekommt.


----------



## Holdie (26. Dezember 2016)

Im Prinzip bearbeite ich auch nur eine Liste und die anderen werden aus der Hauptliste erstellt. 
Aber mit einer getrennten Liste nach CPU und Gpu könnte ich machen, muss nur schauen das ich mir das so zu recht basteln, dass es nachher wieder automatisch funktioniert. 
Ich schau mir das aufjedenfall mal an und probiere das mal aus.

Achso nach was soll die Liste dann  fpr die Cpu sortiert werden, Project?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2016)

Projekt das dies wahrscheinlich der häufigste Suchgrund sein wird.


----------



## Holdie (27. Dezember 2016)

CPU Liste ist online


----------



## brooker (27. Dezember 2016)

... hab auch wieder schöne Daten. Ist das Convertertool von HFM zu Holdies Layout schon gepostet worden?


----------



## KillercornyX (27. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hab auch wieder schöne Daten. Ist das Convertertool von HFM zu Holdies Layout schon gepostet worden?



Prinzipiell könnte ich das bereitstellen, müsste das Excel-File aber noch leicht modifizieren. Ich muss aber noch auf eine gefixte Version von HFM warten, da dort der CSV-Export nicht sauber läuft. Somit muss man noch mal Hand anlegen an der CSV, sonst klappt die Konvertierung nicht richtig.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Dezember 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> CPU Liste ist online



Danke


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2016)

Kann jemand von den Wissenden einem nicht so oft faltendem User erklären, wie er die Daten (die richtigen Daten vor allem) aus dem HFM.NET in diese Liste bekommt? Ich persönlich kann nämlich mit der Liste eigentlich gar nix anfangen. Blick sie einfach nicht^^


----------



## Cartesius (27. Dezember 2016)

@ Holdie:

Tolle Arbeit mit der CPU-Liste! 
Wenn du jetzt noch Diagramme für die CPUs (analog zu GPUs) erstellen  könntest, das wäre einfach nur königlich! Wobei mean sich dabei  überlegen muss, ob man die 0xa7 und die 0xa4 WU getrennt aufführt, sonst  verfälscht das das Ergebnis aufgrund der großen PPD-Differenz. 
Und leider bekomme ich zZ nur 0xa4-WU 

Leider sind mir bei der CPU-Bezeichnung 3 Flüchtigkeitsfehler passiert: 



P11920 - rcartesius - Phenom II X4 95 --> muss 9*6*5 heißen 
P9035 - rcartesius - Pentium G3252 --> muss G325*8* heißen 
P9040 - rcartesius - Pentium G3252 --> muss G325*8* heißen 

Wäre toll, wenn du das fixen könntest!




			
				HiSn schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand von den Wissenden einem nicht so oft faltendem User  erklären, wie er die Daten (die richtigen Daten vor allem) aus dem  HFM.NET in diese Liste bekommt? Ich persönlich kann nämlich mit der  Liste eigentlich gar nix anfangen. Blick sie einfach nicht^^



Nutzt du HFM.net?
Falls nein, einfach die entsprechenden Werte aus der 'Advanced'-Ansicht von FAHControl ablesen.


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2016)

Ja, nutze HFM.net


----------



## Cartesius (28. Dezember 2016)

Vorausgesetzt, dass die Einrichtung von HFm.net funktioniert hat, musst du unter 'Tools' --> 'Work Unit History Viewer' anklicken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort findest du dann die gesuchten Einträge!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das hilft und freue mich auf deine Daten für Holdies Tabelle


----------



## HisN (28. Dezember 2016)

Thx, ich dachte da gibt es irgend eine einfache Methode^^

Handarbeit, das einzig wahre 
Ich hab mich mal drann versucht das zusammenzustückeln.


----------



## Holdie (28. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich es schaffe, mache ich das Diagramm heute für die CPU´s fertig. Ich denke vor heute Abend wird es aber wohl nichts.


----------



## Holdie (28. Dezember 2016)

So CPU Diagramme sind online


----------



## Cartesius (28. Dezember 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> So CPU Diagramme sind online



*Cool! 
*
Eine Bitte hätte ich noch, kannst du den Pentium 32*52* in einen 32*58* ändern? Da habe ich mich leider beim Eintragen der Ergebnisse in die PPD-Tabelle vertan.
genauere Infos siehe hier:



			
				Cartesius schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sind mir bei der CPU-Bezeichnung 3 Flüchtigkeitsfehler passiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Holdie (28. Dezember 2016)

Ist gefixed


----------



## KillercornyX (29. Dezember 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Thx, ich dachte da gibt es irgend eine einfache Methode^^
> 
> Handarbeit, das einzig wahre
> Ich hab mich mal drann versucht das zusammenzustückeln.


Ich hab was in arbeit, aber der Export von HFM ist nicht (noch) nicht fehlerfrei... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2017)

@Bumblebee:
Könntest du bitte den Thread hier oben anpinnen?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee:
> Könntest du bitte den Thread hier oben anpinnen?



DANKE ... 

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok so??


----------



## JayTea (5. Januar 2017)

Sehr gut!
 Das ist auch grade im Hinblick auf die Faltaktion gut, denn da werden wahrscheinlich wieder viele Fragen kommen. Schön wär es auch, wenn dann ein Schwung von neuen Daten hinzukäme.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Januar 2017)

Ich könnte einen Haufen Daten liefern von meiner 1070. Aber der HFM-Export ist Schrott und händisch trag ich die Daten gewiss nicht ein.

Andererseits würde es die Tabelle auf meine Graka verfälschen, da ich 200 WUs liefern könnte, aber meine Graka dann mehr als 50% der Daten ausmachen würde. Dann müssten auch noch andere mit 1070-Daten aufweisen, sonst ist das Quatsch.


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Januar 2017)

Ich hab mittlerweile eine erste brauchbare Version meiner HFM-Konvertierungs-Exceldatei erstellt mit der sich relativ leicht die Daten für die PPD Tabelle von Holdie erstellen lassen.
Man sollte sich ein wenig mit Excel auskennen und dessen Bedienung.
Grundlage ist der CSV-Export aus HFM, der aktuell noch leider nicht ganz sauber ist. Den Export muss man z.Z. noch manuell bereinigen.

Dropbox - stats converter 1.0.xlsx

Ich habe ein paar Demodaten eingegeben um die Funktion zu veranschaulichen. Es gibt in der Datei 3 Arbeitsblätter:

*Statistik Transfer output*
Dies die Ausgabe die man in Holdies PPD-Tabelle kopieren kann. Wenn die 50 Zeilen nicht reichen, dann einfach in der letzten Zeile nur die Zellen markieren und am schwarzen kleinen Viereck mit gedrückter Maustaste nach unten ziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die erste Spalte mit der ID darf nicht mitkopiert werden, sie dient nur zur Kontrolle.


*CSV-Importdaten*
Hier die Daten aus der CSV einfügen. Man kann die bereinigte CSV in Excel öffnen und dann über den Reiter "Daten" und "Text in Spalten" die Daten trennen.
Leider verwendet HFM beim Export sowohl für Dezimalwerte das Komma als auch als Trennzeichen. Dies verursacht zusätzliche SPalten und dadurch verschieben sich die nachfolgenden Zellen. Das Problem hab ich beim HFM-Entwickler schon gemeldet und er will es beheben.
Folgende Spalten sind betroffen: CoreVersion, KFactor und eventuell zwischendrin ein paar dezimale Werte. Man kann hier z.B. Notepadd++ nutzen und über suchen und ersetzten die CSV aufbereiten, oder in Excel überflüssige Zellen löschen. Die genannten Spalten sind für uns nicht relevant.


*Konfiguration*

Hier werden die Daten der Falt-PCs eingeben. Es können bis zu 10 PCs konfiguriert werden. Das kann aber auch noch leicht auf mehr ausgedehnt werden.
Die Felder sind selbsterklärend. Die Namen müssen exakt mit denen aus HFM übereinstimmen.

Ich hoffe dem ein oder anderen hilft mein "Tool".


----------



## JayTea (5. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich könnte einen Haufen Daten liefern von meiner 1070. Aber der HFM-Export ist Schrott und händisch trag ich die Daten gewiss nicht ein.
> 
> Andererseits würde es die Tabelle auf meine Graka verfälschen, da ich 200 WUs liefern könnte, aber meine Graka dann mehr als 50% der Daten ausmachen würde. Dann müssten auch noch andere mit 1070-Daten aufweisen, sonst ist das Quatsch.



Weshalb verfältscht das die Statistik? Was ist außer den Taktraten (welche ja berücksichtigt werden!) an anderen 1070ern anders?! 
Von den 209 Werten zur GTX 960 stammen auch 205 allein von mir...


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Januar 2017)

Das erinnert mich an den berühmten Spruch den Churchill geprägt hat: "Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast"

Selbst wenn wir nur von einem User PPD-Daten haben, ist das besser als keine. Dann haben wir halt lediglich Daten über eine Konfiguration und nicht über mehrere. Aber was nicht ist, kann noch werden.
Die Daten können aber auch genausogut für Vergleiche dienen oder als Inspiration für einen Faltrechner. Also immer rein mit den Werten!


----------



## JayTea (5. Januar 2017)

Ich gehe äußerst gewissenhaft bei der Erhebung der Daten vor!!! 

Ich sehs auch wie Killercorny: immer her mit den Daten! Miss Edith:
Die neuen Diagramme bezüglich der CPUs finde ich ja auch ganz gut, aaaaaaaaaaaber...
...in meinen Augen ist der PPD-Unterschied zwischen den beiden aktuellen Cores (0xa4 und 0xa7) dermaßen groß, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, diese in einen Balken zu packen. Daher mein Vorschlag, weil es ja nur die beiden Cores sind: pro CPU zwei Balken.
 Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Holdie (5. Januar 2017)

Ich denke darüber...


... Nach wie ich das umsetze kann


----------



## Cartesius (5. Januar 2017)

Wahrscheinlich hat JayTea recht, es wäre schön, wenn man die 04 und 07 WU separat darstellen könnte, vielleicht ähnlich wie die Darstellung "PPD/Watt und PL per GPU"-Diagramm. Da hast du 2 Balken pro GPU direkt nebeneinander.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich frage mich, ob es möglich und sinvoll ist, die PPDs nach genutzten CPU-Kernen zu trennen. Die PPd-Werte des i5 4690K z.B. bestehen fast nur aus PPD-Werten für 2 Threads. 
Ob das allerdings mit vertretbaren Aufwand realisierbar ist, kann ich nicht einschätzen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Januar 2017)

Es verfälscht insofern die Daten, dass ihr mir vertrauen müsst. Ich könnte ja nur die extra schnellen WUs hochladen, um auf dicke Hose zu machen.
Bei repräsentativen Umfragen werden ja auch nicht nur 5 Leute befragt...

Wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen will, meine Daten einzuspielen, gerne. Ich werde erst wieder Daten hochladen, wenn HFM richtig funktioniert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (6. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Es verfälscht insofern die Daten, dass ihr mir vertrauen müsst. Ich könnte ja nur die extra schnellen WUs hochladen, um auf dicke Hose zu machen.


Ich vertraue dir! 
WUs für die Tabelle bzw. Statistik zu selektieren ist natürlich Unfug. Ich schreibe alle rein die ich bei >10% erwische und der Rechner vorher ungenutzt war. [Wobei letzter Punkt das bei mir nicht sooo ausschlaggebend ist, weil die iGPU bei mir das Bild ausgiebt und die GTX 960 alleine falten darf.]
Klar wäre es cooler wenn mehr mitmachen aber ist ja schon mit etwas zeitlichem Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## Holdie (7. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Es verfälscht insofern die Daten, dass ihr mir vertrauen müsst. Ich könnte ja nur die extra schnellen WUs hochladen, um auf dicke Hose zu machen.
> Bei repräsentativen Umfragen werden ja auch nicht nur 5 Leute befragt...
> 
> Wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen will, meine Daten einzuspielen, gerne. Ich werde erst wieder Daten hochladen, wenn HFM richtig funktioniert.
> ...



Ich brauche noch die folgenden Angaben vondir, dann kann ich die Daten einpflegen
*
GPU / CPU*
*Core Frequency [MHz]
**VRAM Frequency [MHz]
**Shaders
**Betriebssystem
**Treiber Version*


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Januar 2017)

GPU / CPU[/B] GTX 1070 8GB / i5-6600K (nur GPU-Falten)
*Core Frequency [MHz] 2050MHz
**VRAM Frequency [MHz] 3800MHz
**Shaders 1920
**Betriebssystem Win10
**Treiber Version die ersten 100 mit 372.90 danach mit 372.70*


----------



## Holdie (7. Januar 2017)

So habe deine Daten übernommen 

Danke


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Januar 2017)

Holdie schrieb:


> So habe deine Daten übernommen
> 
> Danke




Holdie, tausend Dank.


----------



## Holdie (7. Januar 2017)

Gern geschehen


----------



## Special_Flo (8. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag,
erstmal 4 Datensätze für die GTX 1050 in das Formular eingetragen. 

mfg Sp3c1al_Fl0


----------



## brooker (9. Januar 2017)

... Datensätzer für die P3258 @4.700MHz hinterlegt


----------



## JayTea (9. Januar 2017)

Ich war virtuell live dabei!


----------



## SimonSlowfood (10. Januar 2017)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> erstmal 4 Datensätze für die GTX 1050 in das Formular eingetragen.
> 
> mfg Sp3c1al_Fl0



Gleich mal schauen gehen


----------



## KillercornyX (11. Januar 2017)

Da meine Falter wieder laufen, hab ich mal 146 neue Datensätze eingetragen.


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2017)

... Datensätze für max OC GTX 1060 6GB eingefügt, durchschnittlich 477.485PPDs ... durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme Gesamtsystem 170W = 2.808PPDs/W


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Januar 2017)

Super Sache, Brooker.

Ich habe anhand deiner (und meiner) Daten meine PPD-vs-invest-Tabelle nochmal aktualisiert. Die 1060 6GB ist der 1070 ganz schön auf den Fersen.
Man kann auch sehen, dass eine gewisse Schnelligkeit wichtig ist, weil sonst der QRB zu gering ausfällt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Eine kleine Einführung, wie die Grafiken zu lesen sind:
Ich habe die Tabelle im letzten Jahr hier oder in der RuKa schon mal vorgestellt, weil ein Mitstreiter wissen wollte, was man bei einer gewissen monatlichen Investition (inkl. HW) erwarten kann. Ich habe jetzt nochmal die Tabelle überarbeitet, weil jetzt auch für die 1060 6GB gemessene und nicht geschätzte Werte vorliegen.

Grafik 1:
In der Tabelle oben kann man die HW-Konfig und deren Kosten sehen. Über die Kosten kann man natürlich streiten, sie sind aber für alle Konfigs gleich, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass ein Pentium für alles bis zu einer 1070 auslasten kann. Also unterscheiden sich die HW-Kosten nur bei den Grakas.

Im nächsten Absatz sind dann die Leistungswerte der Graka, der Strompreis und die Abschreibungszeit (4 Jahre = given period) angegeben.

Im darauffolgenden Absatz sind dann die Kosten aufgeführt:
- Stromkosten pro Monat
- Stromkosten pro 4 Jahre
- Gesamtkosten inkl. HW in 4 Jahren

Und zum Schluss nochmal die Gesamtausbeute bei einer Laufzeit von 4 Jahren und dann nochmal die Punkte pro Gesamtkosten in der Laufzeit von 4 Jahren, was quasi die Kosteneffizienz angibt.

x = monatliche Investitionskosten in €. Die Schnittstelle der Kurven mit der x-Achse stellen die monatlichen Kosten der HW dar.
y = tausend Punkte in 4 Jahren

Grafik 2:
Das gleiche wie oben aber nur Stromkosten, ohne HW.
Bei den elektrischen Kosten ist zu beachten, dass die monatl. 24/7-Kosten die max. Stromkosten pro Monat darstellen, weil es nicht möglich ist, dass die Graka in einem Monat mehr verbrauchen (bei angegebener Leistungsaufnahme). 

----

Bitte beachten: Die Werte für 1060 6GB (brooker) und 1070 (foldinghomealone) sind gemessene Werte. 
Wieso die 1070 besser bei den PPD/Watt bzw. PPD/Kosten abschneidet, dürfte daran liegen, dass die seltsame Berechnungsmethode des QRB schnelle Grakas bevorzugt. 
Ich vermute auch, dass der max-OC der 1060 6GB überproportional mehr Strom verbraucht als es zusätzliche PPD liefert. Die 1070 wurde auch übertaktet aber definitv nicht max.


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2017)

... super Tabelle zur Ableitung einer Entscheidungshilfe! Stellst Du uns die Details mal vor?


----------



## Cartesius (14. Januar 2017)

@ *foldinghomealone*: Hut ab, vor der gemachten Mühe. Das kann auf jedenfall bei der Hardwareentscheidung helfen, wenn die Investitionskosten nicht die entscheidene Prämisse sind. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du bei den Diagrammen noch eine Achsenbeschriftung einfügst (y = kPPD, x = ?). Auch habe ich im Moment noch nicht verstanden, warum die Graphen bei x = 10 starten und nichtbei x = 0?


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Januar 2017)

x = monatliche Investitionskosten in €.  Sie fängt nicht bei 0 an, nur deshalb, weil man mit 0€ keine HW kaufen kann, noch Strom verbraten.

Es geht bei der Tabelle auch nicht darum 100% exakte Werte vorauszusagen, sondern sie soll nur eine Hilfe sein, welcher Graka-Typ bei welcher Investition am sinnvollen sein könnte.


----------



## brooker (14. Januar 2017)

... diese Übersicht hätte ich gern beim Thema: Übersicht - "Leistungswerte eines ECO-FALTER's"


----------



## SimonSlowfood (26. Januar 2017)

GTX 1050 Ti Werte sind drin. 

Durchschnitt: ~208k PPD

@foldinghomealone: Aktualisierst du deine Diagramme?


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. Januar 2017)

ja, aber da gibt es irgendwann eine Aktualisierung. Allerdings bin ich noch am Kämpfen, da mir wieder eine WU abgekackt ist und ich den Rechner vor der Faltwoche noch sauber hinstellen will. 
Danach hab ich Zeit dafür


----------



## JayTea (27. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> GTX 1050 Ti Werte sind drin.
> 
> Durchschnitt: ~208k PPD
> 
> @foldinghomealone: Aktualisierst du deine Diagramme?



Damit ist sie in etwa so schnell wie meine übertaktete GTX 960,  aber mit dem Unterschied,  dass deine Karte weniger Strom zieht!


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. Januar 2017)

Jip. Und bei 24/7 sind die Stromkosten, die den Löwenanteil ausmachen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (29. Januar 2017)

Update: Hab nochmal n paar WUs hinzugefügt.


----------



## alextest (29. Januar 2017)

Moin,

wer kennst denn diese F@H Liste?
GPU Folding Projects - Performance
Vielleicht hilft die auch weiter.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Cartesius (29. Januar 2017)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, war diese Tabelle die Grundlage für Holdies Tabelle und enthält auch sämtliche Daten (?).


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2017)

Finde den Fehler. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartesius (9. Februar 2017)

Wenn wir gerade beim "trouble shoting" sind:

Es fehlen in der Diagrammen die Werte für die GTX 1050 (*non* Ti). 
Die vorhandenen (4) Einträge stammen von Special_Flo.


----------



## Holdie (9. Februar 2017)

@Cartesius Danke für den Hinweis, habs gleich gefixt

@JayTea Für die CPUs haben wir noch keine Werte


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2017)

Für die mittlere CPU wirds auch niemals welche geben...!


----------



## Holdie (9. Februar 2017)

Ja stimmt ist I7 und kein I5. Ich nehme es gleich raus.
Du merkst aber auch alles


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. Februar 2017)

Ist denn noch bedarf an 1050Ti Werten da? Dann werd ich nach Ende meiner persönlichen Faltwoche (hab dank Internetausfall ja erst seit Donnerstag so richtig loslegen können) alle erfalteten WUs reinstellen.


----------



## Holdie (11. Februar 2017)

Ja klar immer her damit


----------



## Cartesius (11. Februar 2017)

@SimonSlowfood: Du kannst auch gerne die Werte deiner GTX 970 (?) in die Tabelle eintragen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. Februar 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> @SimonSlowfood: Du kannst auch gerne die Werte deiner GTX 970 (?) in die Tabelle eintragen.



Mach ich gern


----------



## Holdie (19. Februar 2017)

Update: 

Ich habe die average PPD´s um die Werte Minimal und Maximal erweitert.
Die Diagramme wurden auch entsprechend angepasst.


----------



## Cartesius (19. Februar 2017)

@ Holdie:

*Gute Idee*, jetzt nur noch die Standardabbweichung eintragen und wir können die Daigramme veröffentlichen  

Allerdings hat sich ein Bug eingeschlichen, das Diagramm "Anzahl der Ergebnisse CPU" besitzt keine Einträge mehr...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und beim Diagramm "Anzahl Ergebnisse GPU" fehlt der Eintrag für die GTX 1050.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle mal noch ein *dickes Lob*, dafür dass du die PPD-Performance Tabelle regelmäßig hegst, pflegst und sinnvoll erweiterst!


----------



## Holdie (19. Februar 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> @ Holdie:
> 
> *Gute Idee*, jetzt nur noch die Standardabbweichung eintragen und wir können die Daigramme veröffentlichen
> 
> ...




Danke für das Lob

Die Tabelle "Anzahl Ergebnisse GPU habe ich gefixt, hier hatte sich der Bereich für die Daten verstellt. Warum auch immer. Jetzt ist die GTX1050 wieder mit dabei

Warum aber die Tabelle für die Anzahl der Ergebnisse der CPU nicht funktioniert, habe ich noch nicht finden können. Im Original wird das Diagramm korrekt angezeigt
Ich schätze es ist noch ein Bug von Google selbst. Ich werde aber noch ein paar Sachen austesten.

Was meinst du mit Standardabweichung?


----------



## Cartesius (19. Februar 2017)

Super, alles gefixt (auch das Ergebnisse-für-CPU-Diagramm) 

Mit der Standardabweichung (bzgl. der PPD pro GPU) war nur ein Scherz, denn ich wüsste nicht, was uns diese Angabe nutzen sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (19. Februar 2017)

Super, ich hab bei dem Diagramm eigentlich nichts geändert nur nochmal neu abgespeichert
Hauptsache es geht


----------



## JayTea (19. Februar 2017)

Nice job, well done!


----------



## DKK007 (23. Februar 2017)

Wird geil wenn die Intels von Ryzen zusammenge"faltet" werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird geil wenn die Intels von Ryzen zusammenge"faltet" werden.



Na ja, lass uns abwarten wie sich die Leistung in F@h zeigt


----------



## JeansOn (10. März 2017)

Holdie, die Wahrnehmung ist manchmal leider etwas "selektiv". Ich habe nämlich diesen Thread einfach unterschätzt und die Möglichkeiten Deines initialen Posts nicht ausprobiert.
Ich meine:
Was Du hier für das TEAM machst, ist nicht einfach nur eine "super Sache".
Klar, für Forschung und Wissenschaft lassen sich viele zur Beteiligung motivieren, mich eingeschlossen.
Viele suchen aber auch ein "interessantes ToDo". Deine Umsetzung ist nicht einfach PPD-Hochzählen: 

Du läßt Interessierte an unserem Werk teilhaben.

Du bietest mit Deinen aktuellen Auswertungen etwas, das habe ich auch bei ExtremOverclockers nicht gefunden. Und jeder kann über Dein Formular teilnehmen, statt nur auszulesen.
Das trägt zur Haltearbeit bei.


----------



## Holdie (10. März 2017)

@JeansOn

Da bleibt nur zu sagen "Danke schön"


----------



## Derber-Shit (25. März 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ja, lass uns abwarten wie sich die Leistung in F@h zeigt



Anscheinend bin ich der erste, der etwas dazu beitragen kann.


Liebe Grüße

Lukas


----------



## Cartesius (25. März 2017)

@ Derber-Shit/Lukas:

wäre toll, wenn du viel deiner Ryzen-Ergebnisse (und deiner sonstigen Hardware, sofern sie faltet) in die Tabelle einträgst. Immerhin ist die PPD-Schwankung zwischen den einzelnen WU beträchtlich (0xa7-WU bringen z.T. 2 x so viele PPD wie 0xa4-WU).


----------



## Derber-Shit (25. März 2017)

Hallo Cartesius,

das mache ich doch gerne. 


Liebe Grüße 

Lukas


----------



## JeansOn (25. März 2017)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Anscheinend bin ich der erste, der etwas dazu beitragen kann.
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> ...



Da haben doch alle drauf gewartet ... 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ryzen möglichst viele Fans findet / elektrisiert.
Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft. Darum hoffe ich, Du liegst klar vorne. Bei meinem 6700K ist ja außerdem 10% OC drin ...

*Btw für newbees:* Der Vergleich des Ryzen mit anderen CPU startet in diesem Thread auf Seite-1 über den Link "Haupttabelle" bei entsprechender Sortierung.


----------



## Cartesius (26. März 2017)

@Holdie:

Leider sind die PPD-Werte für den R7 1800X und den A10 5800K noch nicht in dem entsprechenden Diagramm ersichtlich. Irgendwas ist da schief gelaufen, siehe Bild. Wäre toll, wenn du das bei Gelegenheit fixen könntest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (26. März 2017)

Ich schau mir das an, Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## JeansOn (27. März 2017)

@Holdie

beim "Sort. Projekt CPUs" sind auch eine ganze Reihe GPU dazwischen. 
beim "Sortierung GPU" ist das gleiche, anders herum.

Da der Scrollbalken die Größe stark ändert, glaube ich nicht, daß hier Absicht vorliegt.

In den nächsten Tagen hast Du 5500 Einträge. Da haben doch echt viele mitgemacht.


----------



## Holdie (27. März 2017)

Ich schau mir das nachher an und fixe das. 

Wahrscheinlich funktioniert mal wieder der Filter nicht richtig. Der muss manchmal von Hand angeschubst werden.


----------



## Cartesius (22. April 2017)

@ Holdie:

Ich finde deine Überarbeitung des 'PPD per CPU'-Charts sehr gelungen. Durch die separate Darstellung der avg-PPD [0xa4] und avg-PPD [0xa7] hat der Chart deutlich an Aussagekraft gewonnen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (2. Mai 2017)

Hab mal meine Werte von April von der 1050 Ti eingetragen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Mai 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Hab mal meine Werte von April von der 1050 Ti eingetragen



Was mir hier positiv auffällt ist, daß diese GPU unter Debian deutlich besser abschneidet, als unter Windows 7 & 10 (trotz höherer Taktraten hier). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: In der CPU-Liste ist ein GPU-Eintrag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: Super Arbeit !


----------



## Cartesius (13. Mai 2017)

@ Holdie:

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass es für die GTX 750 (*non* Ti) noch keine Einträge in den entsprechenden Diagrammen gibt, trotz in der Tabelle vorhandenen Daten (siehe Bild).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre cool, wenn du das fixen könntest.


----------



## Holdie (13. Mai 2017)

Werde ich später gleich fixen.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Holdie (13. Mai 2017)

...ist gefixt.


----------



## Cartesius (14. Mai 2017)

@ Holdie:

Hälst du es für sinvoll die NaCl-Performance von CPUs mit in die Haupttabelle zu übernehmen? In einem separaten Diagramm?
Stein des Anstoßes ist der Eintrag von binär in das "Formular".
Ich hätte da durchaus ein paar werte beizusteuern


----------



## Holdie (14. Mai 2017)

Ja das können wir ruhig mit eintragen.

Ich werde die Tabelle dann entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. Mai 2017)

Da ja der Export der akutellen HFM-Version funktioniert, wäre es super wenn es eine separate HFM-Eingabemaske gäbe, in der ich nur meinen Export über copy und paste einfügen muss, ohne weitere Anpassungen vornehmen zu müssen.
Dann noch die Details für Graka und OS hinzu und voilà: es gäbe keine Ausrede für die faulen Mitmenschen unter uns wie z.B. mich, keine Werte mehr einzutragen...

Edit:
Damit ich dir die Arbeit nicht so schwer mache, bzw. überhaupt erst aufbürde habe ich eine "HFM to Holdie"-Tabelle erstellt:
HFM to Holdie - Google Tabellen

Einfach mit HFM 0.9.8 Revision 615 die Work Unit History exportieren, in ein Tabellenprogramm importieren, und dann mit Copy & Paste in die "HFM to Holdie"-Tabelle im Arbeitsblatt "Import" ab Spalte G in den hellblauen Bereich einfügen.
In den Spalten A-F (lila Bereich) noch die GPU- und OS-Daten einfügen und fertig.
(die selbst einzutragenden Werte sind vorne, damit man sie nicht vergisst, einzutragen)

Im Arbeitsblatt "Konvertiert" können dann die Daten einfach rauskopiert werden und in Holdies Formular eingefügt werden:
Daten Folding Performance PCGH Team 70335 - Google Tabellen


----------



## Holdie (20. Mai 2017)

@fha 

Danke für deinen Beitrag, ich habe die Tabelle im Startpost eingefügt


----------



## Derber-Shit (26. Mai 2017)

Moin liebe Falter,

bin jetzt auch wieder mit dem Ryzen 7 dabei, welcher nun mit 4 GHz läuft.  Lediglich der RAM läuft noch nicht mit den MHz, mit denen er laufen soll. Mal schauen, ob man damit später die Ergebnisse noch steigern kann.
Die Ergebnisse werden natürlich im Formular festgehalten.


Liebe Grüße

Lukas


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2017)

Danke Lukas


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. Mai 2017)

Die Faltergebnisse sollten unabhängig von RAM-Geschwindigkeit sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Die Faltergebnisse sollten unabhängig von RAM-Geschwindigkeit sein.


Durch schnelle RAMs kann ein PPD-Plus von ~10% generiert werden > ob sich das allerdings bei SMP noch rechnet sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. Mai 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Durch schnelle RAMs kann ein PPD-Plus von ~10% generiert werden > ob sich das allerdings bei SMP noch rechnet sei mal dahingestellt.



Ich zitiere die Frage aus dem ff:
"bruce wrote:
...but the CPU is going to be more efficient because the GPU software has extra overhead because it has to be constantly moving the data between main RAM and the GPUs VRAM.
foldinghomealone wrote:
Does that mean that OC main RAM would help increase folding speed?
JimboPalmer wrote:
Not realistically. the Bottleneck is the PCIe slot the card sits in. Its overhead limits the transfer of data and instructions.
(RAM speed does not help much in CPU folding either, as most CPU WUs fit in the cache of a modern CPU)"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2017)

Du bringst hier zwei Sachen durcheinander:
Dein zitierter Text bezieht sich hier auf das GPU-Falten und ob sich das Übertakten des RAM (Hauptspeicher nicht VRAM) zu besseren Ergebnissen führt.

Beim reinen CPU-Falten (SMP) bringt es ca. 10% mehr PPD bzw. um ein paar Sekunden kürzere TPF  und das ist meine eigene Erfahrung.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. Mai 2017)

Der letzte Satz ist bzgl. CPU-Falten:
"(RAM speed does not help much in CPU folding either, as most CPU WUs fit in the cache of a modern CPU)"
Wenn die komplette WU im Cache ist, dann wird nichts vom RAM zur CPU übertragen. Das ist der Gedanke dahinter. Ob eine WU in den Cache passt, kann ich nicht beurteilen und wird im Zweifel an der WU liegen...


----------



## Cartesius (3. August 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Nmuc k l kb -a1


----------



## JeansOn (10. August 2017)

Einige neue CPU-Projekte scheinen super zu performen, verglichen mit den bisherigen.

86er ab 8638 mit ca +20%, verglichen mit ca    40.000 ppd bisher bei A4
82er                   mit ca +20%, verglichen mit ca 100.000 ppd bisher bei A7


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. August 2017)

Hab mal 2 Projekte der GTX 1080 TI eingetragen. 
Unter Linux schafft sie genauso viele PPD ohne OC wie unter Windows 7 mit OC


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. August 2017)

Sieht so aus, als wäre Vega unter Drogen mit dem neuen Betatreiber in Alphaversion 17.8.2
Hab das mal eingetragen und zur Sicherheit lange genug laufen lassen. Die Vega taktet Stock, sie ist nur unter Wasser.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. August 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als wäre Vega unter Drogen mit dem neuen Betatreiber in Alphaversion 17.8.2...



Woha, Vega unter Drogen gefällt mir.

Ich hab mal meine ganzen Aufzeichnungen verglichen, um die Vega für das Projekt 11431 einzuordnen:
MSI 1070 Gaming X 
4 WUs
min: 692'PPD
avg: 716'PPD
max: 761'PPD

Aorus 1080 TI:
11 WUs
min: 1215'PPD
avg: 1352'PPD
max: 1551'PPD

Über alle Projekte gesehen hatte ich bei der 1070 durchschnittlich 715'PPD und bei der 1080 TI habe ich bisher 1250'PPD. 

Also performt deine Vega gar nicht schlecht. Was schluckt denn das Gesamtsystem?


----------



## moreply (30. August 2017)

Ich hab ein paar Daten für dich holdie.

MSI R9 390X @H²O

257' PPD

Core:
0x21
Project:
9415
Base Credit:
6000

Gigabyte HD 7950 1,1Ghz

160' PPD

Base Credit:
17000
Core:
0x21

Gainward GTX 970@1400mhz

303' PPD
Base Credit:
17000
Project:
11409
Core:
0x21

Gainward GTX 970@1440mhz
224' PPD
Base Credit:
5900
Project:
9414
Core:
0x21

all @Windows 10

Brauchst du sonst noch daten?

Kann es sein das die Tabelle total buggy und slow ist?


----------



## Cartesius (30. August 2017)

@ *moreply*:

Schön, dass du auch Daten zur PPD-Performance Tabelle beiträgst.
Am besten trägst du die Werte in das von Holdie erstellte Formular ein [Link: KLICK].

Folgende Daten werden benötigt (fehlende Daten rot markiert):
*Datum*     | Project |     *Username*     | GPU/CPU     | GPU/CPU-Takt     | *VRAM-Takt*     | *Shader/Threads* *| TPF*     | PPD |    * Run, Clone, Gen*     | OS     | FahCore |     *Treiberversion*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Shaderanzahl habe ich immer von TechPowerUp bezogen.
Das Formular funktioniert ohne Bugs, die Haupttabelle baucht relativ lange um sich aufzubauen, dann sollte aber alles fehlerfrei angezeigt werden. Lediglich bei den Diagrammen gibt es ab und an einen kleinen Bug.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. August 2017)

Ich habe noch ein Projekt eingetragen. Super Idee mit dieser Tabelle!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (10. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Woha, Vega unter Drogen gefällt mir.
> 
> Ich hab mal meine ganzen Aufzeichnungen verglichen, um die Vega für das Projekt 11431 einzuordnen:
> MSI 1070 Gaming X
> ...



Die Vega64 unter Wasser ist natürlich eng in ein 150W Korsett geschnürt und undervolted. Wenn ich nur 10% weniger Takt abverlange braucht sie 30% weniger Strom. Die Vega 64 unter Luft habe ich auf 120W und die Vega 56 unter Luft auf 100W gedrosselt. Damit sind jeweils die GPU only Power Draw gemeint. Nicht, was HBM oder die ganze Karte verbraten darf. 

Ein paar Eintragungen habe ich noch getätigt - das werden in der Faltwoche noch mehr Eintragungen, wenn alle Vega und der Fredrippa 24/7 rennen.

Gut Falt,
kampfschaaaf


----------



## Jobsti84 (20. September 2017)

Habe mal 5 Grakas in Holdies HFM Tabelle eingetragen:
HFM to Holdie - Google Tabellen

Die kleinen APU oder 6450 werden leider net in meinem Export aufgeführt, wieso auch immer.
Evtl. trage ich diese noch mal manuell ein.

CPU habe ich keine eingetragen, da diese nicht auf Vollgas laufen, bzw. nicht allen Kernen.
Denke das werte ich mal nach der Faltwoche aus


----------



## Dudeness (2. Oktober 2017)

Hab nun mal die 1M500k geknackt...und natürlich eingetragen.

Der aktuelle NVIDIA-Treiber scheint nicht sooo schlecht zu sein.


----------



## JayTea (10. November 2017)

*Push Push*

Wir brauchen mehr aktuelle Daten.
 schließlich!!


----------



## Nono15 (3. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

ich hab die Tabelle um meine ersten Daten mit der GTX 1070 Ti (MSI GTX1070TI Gaming X) ergänzt 
Zur Info: Ich lasse die Karte derzeit auf Werkseinstellungen laufen. Mit dem MSI-Tool hätte ich wohl die Möglichkeit, zwischen Silent-, Gaming- und OC-Mode umzuschalten - damit werde ich mich aber erst um die Weihnachtsfeiertage mal befassen ob sich das Verhältnis "Höherer Takt -> Höhere PPD -> Höherer Mehrverbrauch (?)" lohnt.
Derzeit kommt sie nicht über 69°C  
Zum Verbrauch muss ich erst mein Messgerät umhängen, das hängt noch am Linux-Rechner, an dem ich derzeit noch Messe, was meine GTX1070 so verbraucht.


----------



## Mr.Knister (18. Januar 2018)

Hab noch ein paar Daten meiner RX 480 reingehauen. Puh, ist das eine Frickelei manchmal, z.B. wenn LibreOffice das Datum falsch erkennt...


----------



## Nono15 (25. Januar 2018)

Neugierige Frage: wann werden die Formular-Daten wieder in die Haupttabelle übernommen?


----------



## Doleo (6. Februar 2018)

Ich habe auchmal meine GPU hinzugefügt. Wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe kann ich auch meine CPU hinzufügen; müsste sie dafür nur nochmal rennen lassen.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2018)

Auch 2 x GTX 970 (2 PC´s) mit 390.77 win10 home x64


----------



## Cartesius (6. Februar 2018)

Toll, Holdie hat die Daten aus dem Formular in die Tabelle übertragen! 

Dann kann ich jetzt ja mal meine mittlerweile 410 in HFM.net gelisteten Einträge exportieren und das Formular fluten


----------



## cubanrice987 (11. Februar 2018)

Habe auch mal 136 Einträge beigesteuert. 

Leider habe ich nach 3 Stunden Arbeit festgestellt, dass meine mühsam zusammen gebastelte Tabelle sich nicht einfügen lässt weil die ersten Felder in der HFM to Holdie schreibgeschützt sind. Außerdem haben die freien Felder nach unten hin gar nicht mehr ausgereicht, Tabelle voll... Habe dann mal eine neue Tabelle erstellt und Holdie den Link dazu zukommen lassen, hoffe das funktioniert jetzt auch irgendwie, nicht das die ganze Arbeit nachher irgendwie fürn Eimer war...


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. Februar 2018)

Als Ersteller der Tabelle kann ich dir grad nicht folgen. 
Die Tabelle ist gedacht, dass man den HFM-Export kopiert und in die Tabelle "Import" ab Spalte G einfügt (am Besten mit Inhalte einfügen). 
Da muss dann nichts 3h manuell mühsam gebastelt werden. Und schreibgeschützt ist da auch nichts. 

Kopieren, einfügen und um Systemdaten ergänzen sollte nur ein paar Minuten dauern...

Anschließend müssen die Daten aus dem Arbeitsblatt "konvertiert" in Holdies' Formular eingefügt werden.


----------



## Mr.Knister (11. Februar 2018)

Manchmal stimmt das Zeit-/Datums- oder Zahlenformat nicht (Komma statt Dezimalpunkt etc.). Das Problem hat mich ein Stündchen gekostet, weil mein Libreoffice falsch eingestellt war 

Wenn die Tabelle voll ist, einfach existierende Werte überschreiben, die Ergebnisse sollten eh längst rauskopiert sein - vorausgesetzt der Betreffende hat sie selbst nicht gerade erst eingefügt


----------



## FlyingPC (11. Februar 2018)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Manchmal stimmt das Zeit-/Datums- oder Zahlenformat nicht (Komma statt Dezimalpunkt etc.). Das Problem hat mich ein Stündchen gekostet, weil mein Libreoffice falsch eingestellt war
> 
> Wenn die Tabelle voll ist, einfach existierende Werte überschreiben, die Ergebnisse sollten eh längst rauskopiert sein - vorausgesetzt der Betreffende hat sie selbst nicht gerade erst eingefügt



Hatte das Problem auch einmal. Wie hast du es jetzt gelöst?


----------



## Mr.Knister (11. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich das noch wüsste...

Ich glaube, beim Importieren der CSV-Datei in LibreOffice wird man gefragt, wie welche Spalte formatiert ist, und dort habe ich verschiedene Dinge ausprobiert, bis es passte.


----------



## cubanrice987 (11. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Kopieren, einfügen und um Systemdaten ergänzen sollte nur ein paar Minuten dauern...
> 
> Anschließend müssen die Daten aus dem Arbeitsblatt "konvertiert" in Holdies' Formular eingefügt werden.



Zum einen hat es erst mal n paar Minuten gedauert bis ich es hinbekommen habe die Daten aus HFM überhaupt raus zu bekommen. Dann noch mal ne Viertelstunde bis ich es in Openoffice brauchbar in einer Tabelle hatte, das passte irgendwie alles erst mal gar nicht welche Daten in welcher Spalte stehen. Dann hat es weit über ne Stunde gedauert die verschiedenen Ergebnisse der dazugehörigen Hardware zuzuordnen, immerhin waren in dieser Tabelle Ergebnisse von quasi 4 verschiedenen Grafikkarten und 3 verschiedenen Prozessoren wüst durcheinander geworfen. Dann hatte ich gedacht, ich währe endlich fertig, dann ist mir allerdings aufgefallen, dass die PPD Angaben und die Credit Angaben überhaupt nicht passten, manchmal standen da die nachkommastellen mit nem Punkt getrennt, die raus zu löschen war jetzt nicht so schwierig, gut die hälfe von den Ergebnissen stand aber mit Nachkommstellen da, aber die Nachkommstellen waren nicht durch einen Punkt getrennt. Also raten wie viel PPD das wohl mal gewesen sein könnten und auf passendes Ergebnis die hinteren Ziffern weglöschen. Naja, wie lange sowas dauert bei 134 Spalten PPD + 134 Spalten Credits kann sich dann wohl jeder denken. Zum Schluss habe ich dann versucht, alle Daten aus der Tabelle, eben incl. Angaben zur Hardware, in die Tabelle einzufügen und da stand dann, dass ich versuche Daten in den schreibgeschützten Bereich einzufügen und das sei nicht erlaubt.
Daten aus dem Arbeitsblatt "konvertiert" in Holdies' Formular einfügen sagt mir jetzt gerade überhaupt nichts, tut mir leid.

Im Grunde habe ich nun raus wie man sowas passend in eine OpenOffice Tabelle bekommt, wie es funktioniert mit dem Zuordnen der verschienen Slots und so, würde jetzt auch sicher nicht noch mal 3 Stunden benötigen, denke aber unter 1,5 Stunden komme ich das nächste mal auch nicht weg, PPD Angaben berichtigen und die Ergebnisse 7 verschiedenen Slots zuzuordnen dauert halt seine Zeit... Tut mir leid.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Februar 2018)

Ich kann dir immer noch nicht ganz folgen.

Wir sprechen schon von (wie du auch selbst geschrieben hast) "HFM to Holdie"?
HFM to Holdie - Google Tabellen

Diese hat 3 Arbeitsblätter "Import" (nicht schreibgeschützt), "konvertiert" (schreibgeschützt) und "Information" (schreibgeschützt), aber letztere ist uninteressant.

Bei Import trägt man seine Daten ein. 
Und zwar ab Spalte G. Und zwar genauso, wie sie aus einem Tabellenverarbeitungsprogramm kommt. Also im Tabellenprogramm von A2 bis Y137 (in deinem Beispiel) markieren und kopieren. Dann in "HFM to Holdie" wechseln und das Kopierte ab Spalte G einfügen. Am besten mit "Inhalte einfügen ... Werte".
Dann noch bei A-F Systemdaten eintragen.

Im Arbeitsblatt "Konvertiert" den Bereich A2:M137 (in deinem Beispiel) markieren und kopieren. Dann in Holdies Formulartabelle wechseln:
Daten Folding Performance PCGH Team 70335 - Google Tabellen
und dann ab der nächsten freien Zeile einfügen. Wieder mit "Inhalte einfügen ... Werte".
Das sollte es schon gewesen sein. Holdie übernimmt den Rest...

Systemdaten zuordnen:
Im Tabellenprogramm sollte in Spalte F über den Usernamen (= Client und Slotnummer) eigentlich ganz einfach die GPU/CPU zuzuordnen sein. Auch bei x CPUs und y GPUs. Am einfachsten dürfte es sein, die Tabelle vorher mal nach Spalte F zu sortieren

Datenformatierung:
Ich nutze LibreOffice. Ich muss überhaupt nichts an meinen Daten ändern. Keine Zeitformate ändern, keine Kommastellen bei PPD oder Credits anpassen.
Welche HFM-Version nutzt du? Ich nutze HFM.net v0.9.8 Revision 615


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Datenformatierung:
> Ich nutze LibreOffice. Ich muss überhaupt nichts an meinen Daten ändern. Keine Zeitformate ändern, keine Kommastellen bei PPD oder Credits anpassen.
> Welche HFM-Version nutzt du? Ich nutze HFM.net v0.9.8 Revision 615



Nutze die gleiche Version, mein Problem tritt erst in der HFM to Holdie Tabelle auf. Ich habe jetzt mal meine vier letzten WUs kopiert und eingesetzt. Nur die PPD Werte und ihre Kommas erkennt die Tabelle nicht richtig oder mache ich etwas falsch?


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Februar 2018)

freu dich doch, dass deine GPU so schnell ist...

Schick mir mal deine CSV, die du direkt aus HFM exportiert hast, dann schau ich sie mir heute abend mal an...


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Februar 2018)

Ich poste hier nochmal einen Screenshot für die Einstellungen zum CSV-Import eines HFM-files.

Ich nutze Libre Office und HFM v0.9.8 Revision 615.


----------



## cubanrice987 (12. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wir sprechen schon von (wie du auch selbst geschrieben hast) "HFM to Holdie"?



Ja, genau die.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Diese hat 3 Arbeitsblätter "Import" (nicht schreibgeschützt), "konvertiert" (schreibgeschützt) und "Information" (schreibgeschützt), aber letztere ist uninteressant.



Der Tipp war gut, hat mir geholfen zu verstehen wie die Tabelle überhaupt funktioniert.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Systemdaten zuordnen:
> Im Tabellenprogramm sollte in Spalte F über den Usernamen (= Client und Slotnummer) eigentlich ganz einfach die GPU/CPU zuzuordnen sein. Auch bei x CPUs und y GPUs. Am einfachsten dürfte es sein, die Tabelle vorher mal nach Spalte F zu sortieren



Wie bereits geschrieben habe, habe ich das ja vorher in meiner Tabelle bereits gemacht. Und ich denke da liegt der Fehler. Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen das ich meine Daten in die HFM to Holdie eingeben muss und Holdie diese Daten aus der Tabelle nimmt. Dann währe es nämlich enorm wichtig gewesen dass auch die Systemdaten in der Tabelle landen und ich habe entsprechend versucht eben nicht ab Spalte G einzufügen, sondern ab Spalte A, eben um die Sysemdaten aus meine Tabelle mit in die HFM to Holdie zu bekommen.

Habe es nun anders gemacht. Meine Daten die ab Spalte G in die HFM to Holdie kopiert, das konvertiere ohne Systemdaten in die Holdie Tabelle und dann aus meiner Tabelle die Systemdaten in die Holdie ergänzt. Am Ende musste ich vor jedem Eintrag noch das Datum ändern, Tag und Monat waren vertauscht.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Datenformatierung:
> Ich nutze LibreOffice. Ich muss überhaupt nichts an meinen Daten ändern. Keine Zeitformate ändern, keine Kommastellen bei PPD oder Credits anpassen.
> Welche HFM-Version nutzt du? Ich nutze HFM.net v0.9.8 Revision 615



Zeitformate Ändern hat nun halt noch mal 5 Minuten gedauert, ist ja meine Freizeit...
Und was die PPD Angaben angeht, so standen heute zwischendurch mal 4 Werte einer GTX 1080 mit PPD Angaben im Milliardenbereich in der HFM to Holdie, von daher gehe ich jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass auch andere das Problem haben dürften. Laut Liste sollte eine GTX 1080 nämlich Werte um eine Million bringen...
HFM nutze ich ebenfalls v0.9.8 Revision 615.

Edit:



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich poste hier nochmal einen Screenshot für die Einstellungen zum CSV-Import eines HFM-files.



Merkwürdig, wenn ich OpenOffice so einstelle wie in der Grafik, dann passen die PPD wieder... Danke für die Hilfe, das hätte mir ne Menge Arbeit sparen können...

Edit2:

Habe mir jetzt von diesem Thread mal den ersten Post angesehen, dort steht: 

"Beschreibung zur Konvertierungstabelle
Einfach mit HFM 0.9.8 Revision 615 die Work Unit History exportieren, in ein Tabellenprogramm importieren, und dann mit Copy & Paste in die "HFM to Holdie"-Tabelle im Arbeitsblatt "Import" ab Spalte G in den hellblauen Bereich einfügen.
In den Spalten A-F (lila Bereich) noch die GPU- und OS-Daten einfügen und fertig.
(die selbst einzutragenden Werte sind vorne, damit man sie nicht vergisst, einzutragen) "

Denke da ist es dann auch wohl kein Wunder das man irgendwie nicht so wirklich versteht was man da überhaupt machen soll. Könnte mal bitte jemand mithilfe der superguten Tipps aus den letzten paar Posts ein Howto machen, damit auch Leute wie ich, die von der Materie nicht viel verstehen, damit zurecht kommen? Währe gut wenn man das Howto dann noch irgendwie in besagtem ersten Post einpflegen könnte.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Februar 2018)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein How To erstellt. 
Es ist in meiner Tabelle das erste Arbeitsblatt "README FIRST / How To".

Bei gewünschten Änderungen oder Ergänzungen bitte PN an mich


----------



## cubanrice987 (13. Februar 2018)

Das Howto ist super geworden, das hätte mir richtig viel Arbeit gespart, vielen Dank.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Februar 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Auch 2 x GTX 970 (2 PC´s) mit 390.77 win10 home x64



Bitte noch eintrag, hatte es in die Liste zum Übertragen eingegeben. Danke


----------



## Holdie (17. Februar 2018)

So habe die Liste aktualisiert

@foldinghomealone kann ich deine Liste im Startpost verlinken?


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. Februar 2018)

How to ist im ersten Arbeitsblatt der Konvertierungstabelle


----------



## JeansOn (19. Februar 2018)

Ich habe nochmal nen paar CPU-WUs zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Davon 17, die ich erstmalig gerechnet habe. ...

Was mir auffällt:
Bei *P8202, P8209 und P8218* (das sind A7-WUs) hat Stanford anscheinend nachjustiert. Ich habe keine andere Erklärung. 
Die performen nun ca 10 Sek pro Frame schlechter, verglichen mit vorherigen Aufzeichnungen.
Außerdem habe ich lange keine "JUBEL-WU-A7" mehr bekommen. 
Nicht lachen, für CPU ist das viel: Statt mit bis zu 123.000 PPD rechnen sich ziemlich alle A7 nur noch mit 7x.000 PPD. (mit nem i7)

Ich bemühe mich außerdem, eine WU nicht öfter als 5x zu melden, um Holdie nicht zuzumüllen. Jau, je nachdem, sind wir eventuell das einzige Team mit einem historischen aber aussagekräftigem WU-Archivnachschlagewerk.


----------



## Doleo (19. Februar 2018)

Ich habe einmal testhalber meinen Läppi unter NaCl zum laufen gebracht (MSI GE-600, Prozessor: i5-430M) und hatte bei "Full load" 2600 PPD


----------



## sonntagskind (26. September 2018)

Werden die Daten eigentlich noch übernommen aus dem Formular? Die letzten Einträge in der Liste sind aus August? Oder stehen die nur beispielhaft drin?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Ich habe ein paar Werte im Formular hinterlasse


----------



## Holdie (30. September 2018)

Tabelle aktualisiert


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2019)

*Staub wisch* ... wo bleiben den hier die Werte für die aktuellen GPUs?


----------



## u78g (12. Januar 2019)

RTX 2080  - WU 14127 (33, 6, 19)  = 1485519 PPD


----------



## u78g (12. Januar 2019)

Intel Xeon Gold 6130 - WU 14137 (38, 148, 4) = 266512 PPD


----------



## JayTea (12. Januar 2019)

*HIER *seid ihr richtig!


----------



## u78g (12. Januar 2019)

..wie speichert man das ?


----------



## u78g (12. Januar 2019)

...hat sich erledigt, geht wohl automatisch


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich mir so den Eintrag im Spreadsheet für die "kleine" RTX anschaue, frag ich mich, was macht eigentlich die RTX2080Ti, Titan RTX und die Titan V an PPD, das würde mich ja einmal interessieren. 


Edit: Was ich grade so nebenbei bemerkt hab, der nacl Client für Google Chrome lastet meine CPU deutlich gleichmäßiger auf 100% aus als die Desktop App auf Version 7.5.1., egal mit welchen Einstellungen oder Prioritäten und wirft gut dreimal soviel PPD ab, sind zwar immernoch lächerlich wenig Punkte für die CPU im Vergleich zur GPU aber immerhin.
 Ich werd wohl Chrome portable für die CPU und den normalen F@H Desktop Clienten für die GPU nutzen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2019)

@Jeretxxo:
Bedenke aber dass du beim NaCL im Gegensatz zum regulären Clienten nicht die Möglichkeit hast die Anzahl Threads zu beschränken, was bekanntermaßen vor allem bei Nvidia-Karten ohne einen freien CPU-Kern zu erheblichen Leistungsverlust führt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeretxxo (21. Januar 2019)

Jap, das war mir bewusst und nach weiterer Studie lief das tatsächlich nicht ganz so gut wie erhofft, selbst mit manueller Kernzuweißung und Prioritäten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2019)

Wie hast du die manuelle Kernzuweisung gemacht?
Über den Windows-Taskmanger ist das Problem dass du bei jeder neuen NaCl-WU das Ganze neu einstellen mußt.

Man kann sich behelfen mit Tools wie Process Lasso (verwende ich selber).


Ps.:
Eigentlich gehört diese Diskussion in die Ruka.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ….
> 
> Ps.:
> Eigentlich gehört diese Diskussion in die Ruka.
> ...



Da hast du absolut recht


----------



## Doleo (30. Januar 2019)

In meinem neuen Testsystem mit RX 580 (4 GB) komme ich immerhin auf ca 350.000 PPD. Allerdings hatte ich fast mehr erwartet. Im Vergleich zur 1060 doch ne Ecke langsamer.

Ich hätte übrigens noch einen kleinen Vorschlag: Wäre es möglich eine weitere Spalte einzuführen, in dem der Standardtakt [ja], oder [nein] eingegeben werden kann? Keine Details, wieviel OC nun vorhanden ist, aber allein das wissen, was die Karte XYZ bei Standardtakt ca. leisten sollten würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. Januar 2019)

Ja, AMD Karten waren schon immer irgendwie recht schwach bei der Punkteausbeute, das hat mich schon bei meiner alten HD 7950 und HD 7870 genervt, gleichstarke Nvidia Karten waren immer sehr viel höher in der Punkteausbeute.
 Vega Karten scheinen da aber etwas besser zu performen als die anderen AMD Plattformen.

Und zu dem Standarttakt, die Punkte variieren ja im Prinzip bei jedem Prokjekt ein wenig, selbst bei der gleichen Projektnummer.
Dazu die Varianz mit unterschiedlichen Treiber, Windows Builds oder Linux etc.

Und um das herauszufinden was die Karten bei Standarttakt leisten "sollten" müsste die Durchläufe auch jemand machen und entsprechend eintragen.

Am Ende sind das nur grobe Schätzwerte um ein wenig die Richtung zu erkennen, ob die Punkte in etwa hinkommen, oder auch nicht.
So seh ich die PPD Tabelle zumindest.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (31. Januar 2019)

Die Tabelle scheint auch nicht mehr erreichbar zu sein oder , hatte eigentlich mal nen Eintrag machen lassen zu meiner 2080 RTX mit 1,6 Mio Punkten Ausbeute aktuell


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2019)

... letzte Woche funkte es noch! Dauerte aber etwas


----------



## kampfschaaaf (1. Februar 2019)

Die Vega8 mobile aus den Athlon 200GE mit 2 Projekten nachgetragen. Bei beiden konnte ich eine Leistungsaufnahme von 6-8W ausmachen, wenn sie ihre Arbeit begannen. Das macht dann bis zu 2550ppd/W. Alles in Werkseinstellung. Ich versuche zu optimieren und zu undervolten, wenn ich es schaffe.

Gut falt!
- faltschaaaf-


----------



## Doleo (3. Februar 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Ja, AMD Karten waren schon immer irgendwie recht schwach bei der Punkteausbeute, das hat mich schon bei meiner alten HD 7950 und HD 7870 genervt, gleichstarke Nvidia Karten waren immer sehr viel höher in der Punkteausbeute.
> Vega Karten scheinen da aber etwas besser zu performen als die anderen AMD Plattformen.
> 
> Und zu dem Standarttakt, die Punkte variieren ja im Prinzip bei jedem Prokjekt ein wenig, selbst bei der gleichen Projektnummer.
> ...



Hmmm, ja, vl. ist das mitm Standardtakt doch ned so Aussagekräftig wie gedacht.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2019)

Es kam ja mal die Frage auf "wie gut falten die 20xx-er??" bzw. "welche von denen  ist denn die "beste" GPU??"

Ich habe da mal kurz einen kleinen (nicht wirklich repräsentativen) Probelauf gestartet...

Basis ist ein MSI  Tomahawk mit B450-Chipsatz und einem PCI-E x16 3.0 Slot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nebst den "üblichen Verdächtigen" wie SSD / RAM / usw. wird das Board von einem RYZEN 7 2700X angetrieben

Darauf wurden dann hintereinander die folgenden drei Grafikkarten eingesetzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

MSI 2080 DUKE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Gainward 2070 Phoenix




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Palit 2060 Gaming Pro OC

Als Treiber dient der 417.71 auf einem WINDOWS 10 PRO -64bit
Alle Karten wurden *NICHT* übertaktet; lediglich Power / Temp. Limit wurden maximiert
Hier die entsprechenden Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstaunlicherweise erwies sich die RTX2070 als die beste Wahl; sie liefert am meisten Punkte pro Watt (899)
Die RTX2080 liefert zwar am meisten Punkte ab, aber eben auch mit einem merklichen Mehrverbrauch (807)
Die(se) RTX2060 hat gar nicht überzeugt; mehr Verbrauch als die RTX2070 bei weniger Punkteausbeute (747)

Ich werde den Test mit einer weiteren RTX2060 wiederholen - diesmal mit einer KFA2 GeForce RTX 2060 OC 

In der Folge hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



… Stay tuned - ich komme wieder


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. Februar 2019)

Ich find das schon sehr beeindruckend, was heutige Grafikkarten an Leistung bringen.
Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern wie hoch die Ausbeute mit meiner guten alten GTX560Ti, gott hab sie selig... und dem PS3 Clienten war, verrückt was bereits aktuelle Nvidia Mittelklassekarten schon für Punkte reißen können.

Klasse Gegenüberstellung, Biene.


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2019)

Besten Dank Bumblebee! 
Die Effektivität [PPD/W] hast du jeweils mit den drei WU ausgerechnet oder wie groß ist "n"?
War bei Maxwell und Pascal die (X)X60er nicht noch die effektivste Karte? 
Ich bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2019)

Wie ihr ja wisst bin ich kein Fan die PPD als Grundlage für einen Vergleich zu nehmen weil der QRB das Resulatat zu sehr verfälscht > hab mir also kurzhand Bumbelbee's Scrennshots geschnappt und hab das Ganze mit den TPF die ja vom QRB nicht beeinflusst sind umgerechnet:
2080 im Vergleich zur 2070 rund 15% schneller, verbraucht aber 20% mehr Strom.
2080 im Vergleich zur 2060 39% schneller und verbraucht nur 8.5% mehr Strom allerdings hab ich hier nur ein Projekt als Grundlage.
2070 im Vergleich zur 2060 rund 15% schneller, verbraucht aber gleichzeitig auch 10% weniger Strom.


Ich hab mir dann noch die Mühe gemacht und habe einen TPF/PPD-Vergleich gemacht um aufzuzeigen wie sehr der QRB das Resultat verfälscht (als Grundlage nehme ich die P13815 weil die von allen drei Karten gefaltet wurde):
2080 TPF    82s = 1'641'457 PPD
2070 TPF    96s = 1'294'406 PPD
2060 TPF 114s = 1'002'052 PPD

2080 vs 2070 > TPF 13% Unterschied aber PPD 26%
2070 vs 2060 > TPF 18% Unterschied aber PPD 29%
2080 vs 2060 > TPF 39% Unterschied aber PPD 64%


Falls jemand selber rechnen will, hier ist meine Aufstellung:


Spoiler



2080 P11718 79s > 1'490'709 PPD
2080 P11728 49s > 1'508'341 PPD
2080 P13815 82s > 1'641'457 PPD

2070 P11719 81s > 1'179'467 PPD
2070 P11728 58s > 1'129'036 PPD
2070 P13815 96s > 1'294'406 PPD

2060 P11719 90s > 975'845 PPD
2060 P11726 86s > 961'149 PPD
2060 P13815 114s > 1'002'052 PPD



P13815:
2070 vs 2080
96s vs 82s = -13%
160W vs 192W = +20%
1'294'406 PPD vs 1'641'457 PPD = +26%

2060 vs 2070
114s vs 96s = -18%
177W vs 160W = -10%
1'002'052 PPD vs 1'294'406 PPD = +29%

2060 vs 2080
114s vs 82s = -39%
177W vs 192W = +8.5%
1'002'052 PPD vs 1'641'457 PPD = +64%



P11728:
2070 vs 2080
58s vs 49s = -18%
160W vs 192W = +20%
1'129'036 PPD vs 1'508'341 PPD = +33%



P11719
2060 vs 2070
90s vs 81s = -11%
177W vs 160W = -10%
975'845 PPD vs 1'179'467 PPD = +21%





@JayTea:
Bin mir nicht wirklich sicher aber ich meinte unter Maxwell war es die 750 Ti sofern es die ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss war und unter Pascal die 1070 Nicht-Ti.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (7. Februar 2019)

nen Kumpel von mir faltet jetzt auch fürs Team, de6400 , mit einer 2080Ti von Zotac. macht so im schnitt 2 bis 2,2 mille


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2019)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> nen Kumpel von mir faltet jetzt auch fürs Team, de6400 , mit einer 2080Ti von Zotac. macht so im schnitt 2 bis 2,2 mille



Also seine Kurve macht schon Spass (und Lust auf mehr) de6400 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## u78g (7. Februar 2019)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> nen Kumpel von mir faltet jetzt auch fürs Team, de6400 , mit einer 2080Ti von Zotac. macht so im schnitt 2 bis 2,2 mille




.....da ist doch bestimmt was falsch eingestellt? Er hat gestern im Schnitt 37000 Punkte pro WU bekommen       .....da macht meine CPU fast das 5 fache


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (7. Februar 2019)

ja wir zocken auch ab und an zusammen und er ist kein dauerfalter ^^


----------



## u78g (7. Februar 2019)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ja wir zocken auch ab und an zusammen und er ist kein dauerfalter ^^



..achso!  Wäre halt schade wenn Er durch falsche Einstellungen Punkte verschenken würde.


----------



## Jibbomat (7. Februar 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also seine Kurve macht schon Spass (und Lust auf mehr) de6400 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Wie deutet man so eine Kurve ? 
Wie Hoch oder wie breit die aufgeht ? 

Jibbomat - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2019)

Jibbomat schrieb:


> Wie deutet man so eine Kurve ?
> Wie Hoch oder wie breit die aufgeht ?
> 
> Jibbomat - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Je höher die Kurve desto mehr PPD generiert dieser User oder ums aus wissenschaftlicher Nutzungssicht zu sagen "je mehr PPD desto mehr WU faltet er auch durch" (leider gibt es ja für die Anzahl WUs keine Kurve sondern nur diese trockenen Zahlen).

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jibbomat (7. Februar 2019)

Ah ok, jetzt steig ich durch. 

Das ich mit annähernd gleicher Anzahl WU´s  das Doppelte an PPD generiert hab, liegt dann wahrscheinlich daran das meine WU´s ( bis auf eine 9 Stunden Pause ) durchlaufen und ich bzw Wir alle am Bonus Profitiert haben ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Februar 2019)

Hab 2 Eintrage für die RTX2080 hinzugefügt, leider bekomme ich momentan immer dasselbe Projekt.....


----------



## HisN (20. Februar 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so den Eintrag im Spreadsheet für die "kleine" RTX anschaue, frag ich mich, was macht eigentlich die RTX2080Ti, Titan RTX und die Titan V an PPD, das würde mich ja einmal interessieren.



Ich hab meine T-Rex gerade mal 10 WUs rechnen lassen.
Sie ist schneller als jede andere WU, die meine 2080TI im letzten Jahr errechnet hat. Was irgendwie zu erwarten war, bei gleichem Takt.
Hab die Daten in die Tabelle Eingetragen.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> … Stay tuned - ich komme wieder



Habe den Test - immer noch mit der *Palit 2060 Gaming Pro OC *auf einem neuen System verifiziert

Basis diesmal ein *ASUS ROG MAXIMUS X HERO *mit einer *Core i9 9900K
*
Als Treiber dient immer noch der 417.71 auf einem WINDOWS 10 PRO -64bit
Erneut wurde *NICHT* übertaktet; lediglich Power / Temp. Limit wurden maximiert

Die erzielten Resultate bestätigen meine ersten Erkenntnisse - die(se) RTX2060 ist nicht so effizient
Diesmal mit 14163ern/14164ern (die Ohren pfeifen jetzt noch) erreiche ich - bei 85-88% Load - rund 900'000 PPD
Das Ganze bei einem Verbrauch von gut 130 Watt

Etwas "besser" die 14167; 96-98% Load - gegen 990'000 PPD; aber auch *161 Watt Verbrauch *

Der Test mit einer weiteren RTX2060 - der KFA2 GeForce RTX 2060 OC - folgt nächstes Wochenende


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. März 2019)

RTX2080 mit FahCore22 hinzugefügt....


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2019)

Also, wie schon länger versprochen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 KFA2 RTX 2060 OC

Die Karte braucht etwas weniger Strom (150 bis 165W - je nach WU) läuft etwas langsamer und bringt etwas weniger Punkte
Bis zu 1 MIO-PPD reicht es aber meistens

Beim Verbrauch also auf 2070er-Level // beim Resultat (leider) nicht


----------



## JayTea (23. März 2019)

Mich dünkt, als wären die 0x22er nur Turing vorbehalten?!


----------



## nonamez78 (23. März 2019)

Bei mir (aktuell 3x1080 und 1x2080) hat sich bisher noch keine 0x22er gezeigt. Aber die 2080 läuft auch erst seit gestern Morgen.
Nach 1,5 Tagen Radeon VII war auf der auch nichts anderes angekommen, als 0x21er (die aber absolut mies von der Performance liefen).


----------



## JayTea (23. März 2019)

Okay, dann waren oder sind die einfach so rar.
Meine PPD waren mit der GTX1080 auch schon mal deutlich höher. Die aktuellen WU/Projekte sind halt mies was die PPD-Ausbeute angeht. Ich verzeichne dieser Tage ein Minus von 30 - 40 k PPD. 
Nunja, trotzdem einen Meilenstein geknackt!


----------



## nonamez78 (23. März 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Meine PPD waren mit der GTX1080 auch schon mal deutlich höher.



Das gleiche Thema hatte ich heute morgen gerade mit Neocoretexxx, bei ihm und mir sacken die Erträge auch gerade etwas durch, bzw. die WUs werden scheinbar größer und bringen weniger. Aber mal abwarten .


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. März 2019)

Auch so manche 21er sind gut.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


980x mit RTX2080TI....


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. April 2019)

Ohne jetzt jemanden schlecht zu machen:
Ich finde dass die Tabelle zu viele Daten enthält. Man müsste sich auf das Wesentliche beschränken, das heisst z.B. mein Vorschlag:
》CPU und GPU (mit MHZ wegen OC)
》Projekt mit Fahcore(ohne Run,Clone,Gen) 
》Betriebsystem
》Treiber
》PPD
》Verbrauch des Gesamtsystems(wenn möglich)
》Username

Pro Projekt und User immer nur einen Eintrag.
Wenn nur CPU angegeben wird, dann faltet CPU.
Wird CPU und GPU angegeben, dann faltet nur GPU.
Beim Verbrauch immer nur eine CPU bzw GPU installieren und falten lassen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. April 2019)

Danke binär-11110110111 für deine Antwort. Aber mehr scheint nicht dabei rauszukommen. Aber war ja nur so ein Gedanke. Weiterhin ein gutes Falten uns allen!


----------



## Holdie (24. April 2019)

Wie Ihr wahrscheinlich mitbekommen habt, werden derzeit keine neuen Daten in die Tabelle meinerseits übernommen, was aber derzeit daran liegt das ich schlichtweg keine Zeit hatte. 
Aber das grösste Problem ist derzeit, dass die Tabelle an Ihrer Grenze angekommen ist und keine weitere Daten hinzugefügt werden können. 
Daher bitte ich nochmal um Infos über die relevantesten Werte die Ihr sehen möchtet.
Dann werde ich die Tabelle dahingehend nochmal umbauen.

picar81_4711 dein Vorschlag ist schonmal nicht schlecht, danke dafür.
Jetzt fehlen noch ein paar andere Meinungen und dann wird gebastelt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. April 2019)

Vielleicht die Tabelle splitten in (aller guten Dinge sind 3) eine separate CPU,- AMD-GPU,- und Nvidia-GPU-Tabelle.


----------



## JayTea (25. April 2019)

Shader kann raus. Jeden den es interessiert, kann es in einer GPU-Database nachsehen.
Run, Clone, Gen kann raus, da zu geringer Mehrwert.
Fah Core wird erst wieder interessant wenn ein neuer kommt.
Username kann für Nachfragen/PNs zwar interessant sein aber ist kein musthave.
Alles älter als Maxwell (nvidia-technisch) ist auch nicht mehr interessant. Damit meine ich, dass sich die Ergebnisse alter WU/Projekte nicht mehr auf die heutige Situation übertragen lassen; die Einträge sind einfach outdated. Davon abgesehen kommen die eh höchtens noch bei Events zum Einsatz. 

Tabelle zumindest in CPU/GPU splitten ist auch nicht verkehrt. Grade beim recht toten CPU-folding tut sich nicht viel. [@Holdie In dieCPU-Tabelle sind vier wertvolle GPU-Einträge gerutscht! ]

Unter "Diagramme" ist der letzte Graph laut x-Achse gar nicht mehr aktuell?


----------



## Holdie (26. April 2019)

Danke für eure Vorschläge, ich werde mir das in ruhe nochmal anschauen und umsetzen.

@JT ich habe die entsprechenden Fehler gefixt, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## brooker (2. Juli 2019)

... ich bin auf die ersten Ergebnisse der NVIDIA Super Modelle gespannt! *push push*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2019)

Nachdem was ich so gelesen habe ~15% schneller aus dem der QRB dann 25% macht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Juli 2019)

25% wäre ja fast so viel wie eine 2080TI. Schau ma mal....
RTX2080 schafft 1,65 Mio ppd. 
RTX2080TI schafft 2,1 bis 2,5 Mio ppd.
Die Super liegt irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Juli 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> 25% wäre ja fast so viel wie eine 2080TI. Schau ma mal....
> RTX2080 schafft 1,65 Mio ppd.
> RTX2080TI schafft 2,1 bis 2,5 Mio ppd.
> Die Super liegt irgendwo dazwischen.



Ich muss mich berichtigen: Laut Nvidia soll die 2080Super die 2080Ti übertreffen. Dann wirds ja mal spannend....


----------



## _Snaker_ (7. Juli 2019)

bin auch mal gespannt wie die AMD 5700XT abschneiden wird


----------



## alextest (30. August 2019)

Gibt es denn inzwischen erste Ergebnisse der 2070 Super? Und Im Vergleich zur 2080 Super?
Ist ein Aufpreis von 200€ gerechtfertigt?


----------



## brooker (30. August 2019)

... 2070er Super mit 2025 Takt zwischen 1,23-1,4 Mio PPD.


----------



## alextest (1. September 2019)

Warte auf Abholbenachrichtigung einer KFA2 2070 Super von MM...


----------



## sentinel1 (3. September 2019)

Die PPD werden wieder korrekt angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag:

Leider nur bei dieser WU ?


----------



## JayTea (3. September 2019)

Jo, das kann gut sein denn es sind nicht bei allen Projekte der Fall.
Meine WU des Projekts #14180 ist weiterhin davon betroffen, dass kein QRB im Client angezeigt wird.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2019)

... Update RTX 2070 Super @ 2070MHz und +200 Ram durchschnittlich 1,4Mio PPD mit aktuellem Treiber unter Win10 mit i3 4350 @3,6GHz


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. September 2019)

wieviel verbraucht das ganze?


----------



## brooker (15. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> wieviel verbraucht das ganze?



Messung mache ich heute Abend. Eins kann ich schon sagen:

2070 super + 1070 in Summe ca. 2,15Mio mit i7 3770 @3,9GHz : Verbrauch 400W entspricht 5.375PPD/Watt 

Korrektur: hatte wohl bisher Glück mit den WUs. Sind aktuell 440W.


----------



## haVoc_inc (15. Oktober 2019)

betreut noch jemand die Konvertierungstabelle?
würde gerne mal einen großen Haufen eingeben.


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2019)

Sieht so aus, denn meine neuen Daten sind inzwischen in der Haupt-Tabelle gelandet. (Dankeschön dafür).


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Oktober 2019)

die Konvertierungstabelle dient nur zum Konvertieren der HFM-Daten für das Formular. Also ins Formular musst du es noch selbst reinkopieren.
Von da an, werden die Daten schubweise in die Tabelle übertragen. 
Bei Fragen zur Konvertierungstabelle PN an mich bzw. dann an Holdie


----------



## bastian123f (19. Januar 2020)

Soooo. Die RX5700XT ist im Formular. An sich schaut es eher bescheiden aus mit den PPD. 

Ich habe allerdings auch ein Problem. Wenn ich Afterburner installiere, dann habe ich teilweise so 1 bis 2 Sekunden Black Screens. Deswegen springt der Takt immer hin und her. Ich habe das mal per GPU Z aufgezeichnet und den Mittelwert in der Tabelle eingetragen.

Vielleicht könnte man bei Gelegenheit auch mal die Formatierungs-Tabelle noch anpassen, so dass der Core 22 erkannt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (19. Januar 2020)

... gebt mir mehr von dem geilen AMD-Werten. Es freut mich das die aktuelle Generation endlich online ist!


----------



## Schussmann (19. Januar 2020)

ich glaub mal gelesen zu haben das nur der Afterburner oder das AMD OC Tool installiert sein darf.


----------



## c00LsPoT (1. Februar 2020)

Meine 5700XT liegt gerade bei 1.185.065 PPD. Powertarget gerade testweise auf max. erhöht (Projekt 11738, Core 22)

Hab vorher nich ein BIOS-Update der Karte gemacht. Vorher waren es komischerweise auch nur um die 800.000 Punkte. Vllt. lag es auch nur an den sehr kleinen Projekten.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2020)

... liegt am Projekt. Eine 2080S macht mal 1,5Mio und mal 1,9Mio.


----------



## Nono15 (2. Februar 2020)

Selbst meine "Oldies" alias GTX1070TI und GTX1060 6GB machen mit den 0x22-Cores ne gute Figur: 
Die GTX1070Ti (PCIe 3.0x16) zwischen 950.000 und knapp 1,1 Mio, die GTX1060 6GB (mit PCIe 2.0@x4) um die 440.000 - 470.000 ppd.

Habs ins PPD-Formular eingegeben.

Die PCIe-Bus-Auslastung beim PCIe 3.0x16 für die 1070TI liegt bei rund 23%, die Grafikkarte ist zu 98% ausgelastet.
Die PCIe-Bus-Auslastung beim PCIe 2.0x4 für die GTX 1060 6GB liegt bei rund 63%, die Grafikkarte ist zu 97% ausgelastet (so deute ich zumindest das Programm "PSensor" in Ubuntu  )
Die GPU-Speicher sind knapp 50% gefüllt bei so einer WU.

Würde sagen, sehr effektiv


----------



## bastian123f (3. Februar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... gebt mir mehr von dem geilen AMD-Werten. Es freut mich das die aktuelle Generation endlich online ist!



Schau mal in die Konvertierungstabelle. Als kleinen Vorgeschmack 

Mehr kommt in ein paar Tagen.


----------



## DOcean (9. Februar 2020)

ich hab mal den Schwung der Fakltwoche (und ältere) von meiner GTX1070 eingetragen

@foldinghomealone...
Danke für die Hilft Tabellen


----------



## Nono15 (9. Februar 2020)

@DOcean:
mir fiel gerade bei Deinen Tabellenteinträgen im Formular der ultra hohe PPD-Wert auf - nicht mal bumblebee schafft solche Werte  welche Werte hast Du da eingetragen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Februar 2020)

Ja. Hab ich auch schon gesehen. Da stimmt etwas nicht...


----------



## DOcean (9. Februar 2020)

ok Mist dann ist da wohl was schiefgegangen (hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet)


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2020)

Wobei eure Faltbiene kein Problem damit hätte wenn jemand meine Werte noch toppen würde


----------



## Schussmann (10. Februar 2020)

sehts mal so : mit den Werten wäre Platz 1 schnell erreicht gg


----------



## Doleo (10. Februar 2020)

Hab auch mal Werte nachgetragen. RX 580 (4 GB) und meine 2080. Die 2080 bewegte sich im Spielraum von 1.4 - 1.8 Mppd. Da ich jedoch nebenbei am Rechner was ausgewertet habe während die Performance einging, habe ich diese werte nicht übertragen. Mir kam es so vor, als würde sich die 2080 auch mit 0x21 deutlich schwieriger tun als mit 0x22.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. April 2020)

Hat jemand HFM-Daten für RXT Super Karten, die er mir zur Verfügung stellen kann?


----------



## brooker (5. April 2020)

... HFM gerade bereinigt. Melde mich in 3 Tagen mit Werten für ne 2070s und 1660S.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Hat jemand HFM-Daten für RXT Super Karten, die er mir zur Verfügung stellen kann?



Bei mir läuft der HFM nicht mehr...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft der HFM nicht mehr...



Ditto


----------



## brooker (6. April 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ditto



... warum nicht?

@foldinghomealone: anbei ein paar Ergebnisse einer GTX1660S @ 1V mit 1.980MHz Core und Standard RAM Takt, die 2070S hat leider nur eine WU heute bekommen und lief im Stock.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... warum nicht?



Nennen wir es einfach Schlendrian
Aber ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## ursmii (7. April 2020)

ich habe eine frage zu den preferences/web settings:  welche adresse ist bei project download url einzugeben?
original:   http://assign.stanford.edu/api/project/summary
anleitung: fah-stanford ...  wie im guide?

vielleicht das klärend in den guide resp zum ersten eintrag

danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2020)

@ursmii:
Ich nutze nach wie vor HFM.Net und bei mir steht http://assign.stanford.edu/api/project/summary drin.


----------



## ursmii (7. April 2020)

ok danke, dann mach ich mal so weiter....


----------



## Skajaquada (12. Mai 2020)

Ich bin anscheinend zu doof, aber wie kann ich die Daten als .csv exportieren? Oder muss ich die per Hand schreiben?

OK hat sich erledigt, anscheinend die falsche HFM Version 
Mal schauen ob ich die Anderen zum Laufen bekomme...


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Mai 2020)

einfach in der work unit history auf export drücken...


----------



## Sk3ptizist (11. September 2020)

Moin ihr fleißigen Falter 

habe mal anhand der PPD-Tabellen von OC.-Net und LTT die 70er und 80er Nvidiamodelle miteinander verglichen über die Generationen
leider lässt sich anhand der vereinfachten Betrachtung (ohne Taktraten, Layout, Anzahl-Cudakerne, reale Leistungsaufnahme  etc.) nichts herauslesen, was mit den 3070/3080 zu erwarten ist, zumindest skaliert die FP32-Rechenleistung nicht so richtig mit den PDD, soweit ersichtlich...



Spoiler: PPD vs Generation






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: PPD vs Generation Graph






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: TFLOP/s vs PPD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2020)

@Sk3ptizist:
PPD als Vergleichswert ist immer so eine Sache weil der QRB das Bild ordentlich verfälscht.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (12. September 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> PPD als Vergleichswert ist immer so eine Sache weil der QRB das Bild ordentlich verfälscht.


ja, aber die PDD-Angaben für die verschiedenen Karten sind nunmal verfügbare Werte um die Karten wenigstens grob vergleichen zu können (außerdem gewöhne ich mich gerade an OpenOffice Calc und rechne da halt gerne etwas rum ^^)
aber man muss nur wissen/einschätzen können wie es skaliert mit dem QRB ^^
wie die PPD und Punkte pro WU berechnet werden, kann man ja einsehen

ich hab da kürzlich schonmal bei CB bezüglich der QRB bzw. der Zeitabhängigkeit der Punkte pro WU, anhand einer WU die ich gerade hatte, rumgerechnet und jetzt nochmal um die PPD-Berechnung erweitert
dabei stimmen die berechneten Werte halbwegs überein mit den tatsächlichen

also, eine GPU2 die 2 mal so schnell ist (halbe Zeit), im Vergleich zu einer anderen GPU1, bekommt für die gleiche betrachete WU 141,42 %  Punkte, also 41,42% mehr und der Wert für die PPD liegt bei 282,84%, also 182,84% mehr
eine GPU3 die halb so schnell ist (doppelte Zeit), im Vergleich zu einer anderen GPU1, bekommt für die gleich betrachtete WU 70,7% der Punkte, also 29,3% weniger und der Wert für die PPD liegt bei 35,36%, also 64,64% weniger
wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe ;D



Spoiler: P/WU & PPD vs Zeit






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: Graph






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: FAH Anzeige Controlcenter






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: PPD und P/WU in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst


----------



## Sk3ptizist (9. Oktober 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> PPD als Vergleichswert ist immer so eine Sache weil der QRB das Bild ordentlich verfälscht.


sorry, dass ich Dich nochmal dazu zitiere, wie gesagt, ja Du hast Recht, die PPD sind streng genommen nur innerhalb einer betrachteten WU gültig, da die PPD-Angabe ja anhand der TPF (Berechungsdauer für 1% der WU) auf 24 h extrapoliert wird, sprich: die Berechnung geht davon aus, dass alle weiteren WUs identisch sind
zudem kommt noch der Einfluss der Basepoints hinzu, wenn diese sehr niedrig sind, ist es schwer überhaupt einen hohen PPD-Wert zu erreichen
dazu vielleicht nochmal der Vergleichsgraph unterschiedlicher WUs (der fett markierte Wert war für die 3090@375W)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten habe ich mal zwei Übersichtstabellen erstellt, mit denen man schnell mal die Punkte je WU oder die PPD berechnenen/querchecken kann bzw. den jeweiligen Basepointmultiplikator ablesen kann, da diese ja "Konstanten" sind
entsprechend der Expiration Time und der TPF muss man sich also nur den QRB für die Punkte je WU oder den QRB'' (QRB-strichstrich) für die PPD rauslesen und mit den Basepoints der WU multiplizieren

Tabelle für die Punkteberechnung je WU (QRB)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tabelle für die PPD-Berechnung (QRB'')



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit.: wenn ich schonmal bei allgemeinen Tabellen bin, hier auch noch die Tabelle für die Effizienzbetrachtung für unterschiedliche PPD und Verbräuche (bevor es in der Rumpelkammer untergeht ;P)
Zellen orange = Werte für RX 570 und RTX 3090@375W
Zellen grün = Werte für GTX 1080 (EVGA) und RTX 3080 (TUF)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit.: Einheiten in Effizienz-Tabelle angepasst/korrigiert


----------



## blue_focus (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke, bei der 3080 geht in Sachen Effizenz bestimmt noch so Einiges. Meine 2080S zB.: läuft bei ca. 50% PT (=125W) am effizientesten. Wenn ich von ca. 2.5Mio PPD ausgehe (mit dem derzeitigen CUDA-Patch, ohne so 1,8-2,2 Mio) komme ich auf ne P/KWh von 833.333.  Da die 3000er Serie ja zumindest in Spielen mehr FPS/W liefern soll als die 2000er Serie sollten doch da die 1Mio knackbar sein


----------



## Research (18. Oktober 2020)

Was mich verwirrt das mein 3900XT meiner 5500XT nicht hinterherhängt.

Wenn er den WUs bekommt.


----------



## blue_focus (21. Oktober 2020)

Das liegt wohl an der der exponenziellen PPD durch den QRB. Die 5500XT ist jetzt eben nicht die schnellste GPU. 
Meine 3950X macht so 300K bis 500K (je nach WU). Die GPU mach bis zu 3 Mio.
Der 3900XT wird meiner CPU nicht soo weit hinterherhängen. Aber auch wenn meine GPU jetzt so viele Punkte produziert, ist sie sicher nicht annähernd 10x so schnell wie deine 5500XT.


----------



## Holdie (21. Februar 2021)

Bitte beachten, dass ich meine Tabelle nicht mehr weiter pflegen werde, da es aktuell eine sehr gute und einfache Alternative gibt.

Schaut euch das mal hier an https://folding.lar.systems/gpu_ppd/overall_ranks

Es ist sehr simpel und informativ und die Daten werden automatisch, sofern die Chrome erweiterung installiert wird, automatisch übertragen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2021)

Die Seite gibt gute Anhaltspunkte :
Bei den Karten wo ich aus Erfahrungen vergleichen kann stimmen die Durchschnittswerte aber die Maximalwerten sind mit Vorsicht zu geniesen:
RTX 3090 soll als "WORK UNIT PPD RECORDS" unter Windows 49 MioPPDs haben? 

Andersrum GTX Titan X Maxwell soll unter Linux nur maximal 1,7 MioPPD haben > ich hab unter Ubuntu schon 1,9 MioPPD bei bestimmten Projekten durchgehend gesehen. 

Nachtrag:
Die Durchschnittswerte entsprechen meiner Meinung nach dem Stocktakt der jeweiligen GPU (hab ein paar Projekte mit meinen Werten gegenverglichen).


----------



## Nono15 (22. Februar 2021)

Holdie schrieb:


> Bitte beachten, dass ich meine Tabelle nicht mehr weiter pflegen werde, da es aktuell eine sehr gute und einfache Alternative gibt.
> 
> Schaut euch das mal hier an https://folding.lar.systems/gpu_ppd/overall_ranks
> 
> Es ist sehr simpel und informativ und die Daten werden automatisch, sofern die Chrome erweiterung installiert wird, automatisch übertragen.


Heisst das dann, um meine Daten einpflegen zu lassen muss ich über das Web-Control (das dann in Chrome ausgeführt wird) anstatt dem andvanced control falten lassen?


----------



## DOcean (22. Februar 2021)

du kannst beides parallel nutzen/laufen lassen.


----------



## psychodad666 (20. September 2021)

...kann es sein, dass bei der aktuellen Version AVX2 zum Einsatz kommt?! Bin mit meinem 5800X von durchschnittlich 4,6 GH auf 3,8 runter...


----------

